# Share Your Island Map



## Oblivia

Hello, everyone! This is the official thread for all things island map-related. With terraforming being a confirmed mechanic and there being more landscape customization options than ever, it's safe to say our maps will likely all go through a few dozen different metamorphoses along the way. You can use this thread to post your original map layout, and to update when you've made a big change or accepted new animal companions onto your island. Show us what you've got!








Spoiler: Directions for taking and sharing your screenshots!



*Capturing Screenshots and Videos*

To capture a screenshot on your Nintendo Switch, press the capture button on the bottom of the left Joy-Con! On a Pro Controller, the button will be towards the centre-left of the controller. For a video, simply hold down the capture button.

For viewing your captured screenshots and videos, head to the Switch Home Menu and press the blue Albums button along the bottom. See the official Nintendo support article here for more information.

*Sharing Screenshots and Videos*

You can use the built-in Share function in the Albums app to post your screenshots or videos to either Twitter or Facebook. See the official Nintendo support article here for more information.

Alternatively, if you are using an SD Card, you can remove it from your Switch and insert the card into a computer to retrieve the images manually for upload on TBT. (or another website) The SD Card can be found under the kickstand on the back.



_Note: We, the staff, will be creating a series of relevant sticky threads for New Horizons shortly and closing similar existing threads. This is to have full control over the OPs of the threads, and to eliminate any fighting over who gets the make 'the' thread._


----------



## Mint

My map so far. I wanted the Resident Service Centre and Airport near each other.

I couldn't think of a name for my island....


----------



## Khaelis

Mint said:


> View attachment 232473
> My map so far. I wanted the Resident Service Centre and Airport near each other.
> 
> I couldn't think of a name for my island....



Oh wow, I really like this map! Hope I can find one similar to it.


----------



## A r i a n e

here's my starting map:






i liked the big patch of grass over the sea, the cliffs on the east (i'll relocate my house there) and the large area surrounded by rivers!


----------



## Marte

I'll be posting it here too then ♡


----------



## aikatears

A r i a n e said:


> here's my starting map:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i liked the big patch of grass over the sea, the cliffs on the east (i'll relocate my house there) and the large area surrounded by rivers!



Oo you got a small island so want that map


----------



## Fey

I have a lot of plans for it, but here is my map for now:



*Starters:* Katt & Antonio
*Color:* Green
*Fruit:* Peaches


----------



## hallejulia

Here is mine


----------



## cosmylk

//repost


----------



## Sholee

Kumatcha said:


> //repost



Omggg that heart shaped pond is so cute!!


----------



## Neorago

these all look so good :’o so excited to finally play this


----------



## SheepMareep

hallejulia said:


> Here is mine
> View attachment 232480



I love how close the resident tent and dodo airlines is!!!


----------



## kayleee

I didn’t really have an island layout in mind beforehand so I just picked the one out of the four that I liked the best. I hope I don’t regret having the East river outlet so high up on the left :/


----------



## Fayde

I love that I can view the double-tier waterfall from my tent!


----------



## MrBox

took me 3 hours to get oranges, orange airport, and the residential services to be generally in the spot i'd want it to be in!
pashmina and dom is just the icing on top though ^_^


----------



## Soigne

i have arrived in turnip!


----------



## HoennMaster

A r i a n e said:


> here's my starting map:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i liked the big patch of grass over the sea, the cliffs on the east (i'll relocate my house there) and the large area surrounded by rivers!



My dream map right here.


----------



## Khaelis

Here's my island, Agrestis!!


----------



## Nix

I love it. <3 Peaches is my town fruit too. The villagers leave something to be desired but I'll fix that eventually.


----------



## mizzsnow

I picked this map bc I wanted to put my house in the middle of the mini island there but nobody told me I couldnt past the rivers at the beginning of the game )): things I wish I knew


----------



## miyac

mizzsnow said:


> I picked this map bc I wanted to put my house in the middle of the mini island there but nobody told me I couldnt past the rivers at the beginning of the game )): things I wish I knew



I just noticed that this map starts counting the squares/rows? (not sure what to call them) starting on the second one so up to 6 and the maps before start in the first row and count up to 7. 

Weird.


----------



## mizzsnow

miyac said:


> I just noticed that this map starts counting the squares/rows? (not sure what to call them) starting on the second one so up to 6 and the maps before start in the first row and count up to 7.
> 
> Weird, lol.


Oh what, you're right
I don't know why it does that? Hopefully it's nothing bad


----------



## Saralie

Nix said:


> View attachment 232496
> 
> I love it. <3 Peaches is my town fruit too. The villagers leave something to be desired but I'll fix that eventually.



I love your map! And the little heart pond!


----------



## meltydoll

Peaches are my fruit. Airport is green, but no can do. I won't reset this game because of that. This is more fun this way.


----------



## fink

My first ac game I haven’t had to reset! Couldn’t be happier 











I got peaches and a blue airport. Also my own mini island!


----------



## Mokuren

That's my island! I really like it except for the airport. But I got a layout I like and peaches so I will go with it. 


Why is it upside down?!


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973

I just started the game  And I had to choose between 4 islands. I like the third island so went for that option.
I could, of course, do a lot of research and reset and so on, but I like to let the game pick for me and go from there 

(I am not sure if I have a sd card in my Switch... I already made a lot of screenshots and would love to show them )


----------



## moonbunny

Blue airport & native apples.

I'm quite happy with the base layout. I'm eventually going to terraform the river - and I don't intend on keeping anyone's house in the lower middle part of the map either - but it's a great start, I think!


----------



## aikatears

My map


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973

aikatears said:


> View attachment 232506 My map



Hello aikatears, I think you have a beautiful map  I like how it looks as if there is one main river (starting from the left area) and three smaller offsprings. 
I myself did not reset for the 'best' map, I just took whichever the game began with, and start from that point on.


----------



## Nix

Cielle said:


> I love your map! And the little heart pond!



Thank you so much. C: It is indeed cute, may move the rivers a bit though depending on how the layout design ends up.


----------



## Dizzardy

Here's my map of Yonderside! With starting villagers Hazel and Flip. Peaches and a Yellow Airport.


----------



## Zura

How do you get photos from your device on to a computer?


----------



## Dizzardy

Zura said:


> How do you get photos from your device on to a computer?



I had to post my picture to twitter to access it. If you have the picture saved to an sd card you can just take it from your Switch and put it in your pc and upload the picture from there.


----------



## Jas

my map isn't exactly what i was wanting, but honestly everything else is exactly what i wanted (blue airport colour, villagers are cute, peaches!!!) so i am totally okay with it! i'm wanting to turn the isolated middle section into a space for the museum, and all of the top layer bits at the back into one large fruit orchard!


----------



## Sanaki

Got peaches and I kinda like this map for now. Hopefully I don't regret it, this "tutorial" phase is ridiculously long.


----------



## meltydoll

Ahri said:


> View attachment 232531
> 
> Got peaches and I kinda like this map for now. Hopefully I don't regret it, this "tutorial" phase is ridiculously long.



I love your heart shaped lake *u*


----------



## Amphibian

Decided to go with this, got peaches as native fruit.


----------



## Zentrility

Khaelis said:


> Here's my island, Agrestis!!
> 
> View attachment 232495



Mine is very similar to this. My island has a pond in the bottom left quadrant though.


----------



## jewpac

Starting villagers of Genji, and Shari. Yellow airport and Apples as the native fruit.


----------



## Moonfish

Here is mine! I didn’t do any resetting. I picked this map because I thought that island in the middle would be interesting.  I got cherries as my fruit which I’m happy about.


----------



## bricoleling

I picked from the first ones that were offered to me, but I really liked that this one kind of cut my island into thirds!
Super excited about peaches. 
Not excited about Diva.


----------



## quinnetmoi

moonbunny said:


> View attachment 232505
> 
> Blue airport & native apples.



This is all I'm resetting for. ;w;


----------



## Mareets

Airport green and native cherries


----------



## Colette

Cherries & Blue Airport, and SUPER happy with my villagers!  Only had to reset once, and that was mostly because I didn't want the green airport.

I'm in love with the amount of southern beach real estate I got, and while my dream fruit was originally oranges, I actually LOVE how cherries look in this game.  And I'm super pleased with the amount of distance between the plaza and my airport, as I wanted to build a little entry area for visiting guests.


----------



## LilD

Native Oranges and I'm happy with the layout and starting villagers.


----------



## O w O

I had to reset 5 times just to get a map without both river mouths being south, literally 3/4 of the maps were double south and the one that wasn't always had a really bad layout. Happy I got a blue airport (since the island is Blueberry) and peaches. Very happy that the first nice map didn't have pears lol!


----------



## Sanaki

Moonfish said:


> View attachment 232544
> 
> Here is mine! I didn’t do any resetting. I picked this map because I thought that island in the middle would be interesting.  I got cherries as my fruit which I’m happy about.



If that's a FFXIV reference I really like your town name! (I do anyway just wanted to be sure that's where you got it) c:


----------



## Trundle

I got Peaches and a yellow airport. Louie and Katt are my villagers. I really like Louie. Katt is alright.


----------



## Pepita111

Residents: Poncho and Shari
Color: green
Fruit: Apples

I'm so happy with my island. I actually share a birthday with Poncho so that's quite unbelievable.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Green airport with apples. I didn't reset at all for this and I'm really happy with it! I want to have my house in that middle bit eventually.


----------



## Momonoki

Pepita111 said:


> View attachment 232565
> 
> Residents: Poncho and Shari
> Color: green
> Fruit: Apples
> 
> I'm so happy with my island. I actually share a birthday with Poncho so that's quite unbelievable.



This checks all the boxes for me. Fingers crossed I can find something similar soon!


----------



## Verecund

Looking through the thread, my island is pretty plain and I'd have liked something more interesting, but all of the four options I was given were fairly simple. I think the one I stuck with is still nice, though!


----------



## Foxxie

Wow there are some super cute layouts here, I hope they all turn out well for you all <3

Here is Valenwood on Day 1. I promised myself I wouldn't reset and this map is by far the best I was offered. Blue airport and native oranges, which is exactly what I wanted! Paula is one of my husband's fave villagers and he was hyped she was my starter, and Axel is a real cutie who talks a lot about working out, but mostly he's been sitting down by trees XD.


----------



## cornimer

Sorry it's not an official screenshot, I find it way too much work to extract photos from gaming systems so I always just use my phone 





I picked the most bizarre-looking map I was offered! I don't really care about landscaping, I just want a fun time.

Fruit: cherries
Airport: green


----------



## HappyTails

Here's mine!







I named it Gullah, after Gullah Gullah Island, that kid's show from the 90s. XD


----------



## Hazysummerskies

This is our island. We are very happy with the layout and villagers. Our native fruit is peaches.


----------



## exos

Got native oranges and red (or maybe orange? idk lol) airport! Also thinking about moving my house to the center part sometime hehe


----------



## fairyring

this is an older picture but the little white box is where blathers is now! being able to place my villagers' tents almost made me cry with joy lmao

edit: my fruit is peaches and my airport is blue!


----------



## coffee biscuit

Here's mine!






I got peaches and the yellow airport, which are both the exact options I wanted. 
Reneigh and Sterling are my starters. Reneigh is okay for now but I don't really like Sterling.

My map has a pond shaped like a star right above Resident Services, it's super cute! It matches with my town name perfectly. Sadly, when the town hall gets built it might get hidden by the building so hopefully I can just terraform another star pond (preferably a bigger one) somewhere else in the future lol

Everything is pretty much perfect, I just wish I could have gotten Hamlet as my jock but I'm going to add him in via amiibo card later, so it's not a big deal.


----------



## Carina

Starters: Plucky and Bud
Airport: yellow
Native fruit: apples

I chose this layout because I like the location of the resident service center and airport. Also, I'm very happy with my starting villagers.
As you can see, I've already prepared three new house spots (Apple, Drago and Gayle are moving in).


----------



## Zacie

What are the chances that both of your starting villagers have unibrows?


----------



## carackobama

my map! my starting villagers are Flip and Hazel and my native fruit are cherries - I might change buildings around still but this is a good start I think c:


----------



## Lisha

Ahri said:


> View attachment 232531
> 
> Got peaches and I kinda like this map for now. Hopefully I don't regret it, this "tutorial" phase is ridiculously long.



Found my map twin! <3

Only bits that're different are the rocks and secret beach, lmaooo.


----------



## Wish

^__^ Blue airport and peaches!


----------



## Luna Moonbug

my island...the only thing that i don't have is a pond on the main land


----------



## Jinglefruit

Here's my map. I really wanted the plaza to be as close to the river entrance on the side of town as possible. Learned that this almost never happens on the mirrored maps, and then this turned up defying everything I thought I knew on how far north the plaza can be. The back of the plaza would be 1 square into the river if it went straight to the ocean. 

Cherries and Yellow colour, which is my 2nd choice of fruit, and first choice of colour too. 
As a bonus I also got my preferred location for the airport - central. And 2 villagers that I liked and haven't had before.

Only thing I can fault this from my dream island was I wanted the secret beach to be in a corner. But that was a minor preference.


----------



## Mayor B

I decided on this map! Still unsure about it. I am liking my yellow airport & native oranges though!


----------



## Macka7

I reset for two hours and ended up going with this. I'm still not _totally _onboard with the dual south rivers, but every map has its downsides and this came pretty close to ticking all the boxes for me. The town plaza and airport are almost exactly where I wanted them, and I got my preference of native fruit (oranges). I even started with a villager I like (Agnes). I'll have to be doing some extensive terraforming later to widen up the narrow tracts of land close to the ocean, but all in all I'm pretty happy with it.

Pretty much everything I've placed so far is in a temporary spot until I unlock terraforming.

I've got Coco moving in tomorrow. <3


----------



## Chynna

I got cherries as my native fruit, a green airport, and Phoebe, Tybalt as my starters.


----------



## HappyTails

I reset after playing that last map for about an hour. It took me 7 resets and I settled on this map. I love it. The minute I stepped off the plane, I knew it was the map I'm sticking with. 






My native fruit is peaches and I don't know what color my airport is, I think it's red or blue. One of those. I didn't pay attention. But I'm very satisfied with this map. I love the shape of the river.

Edit: My airport is red. The placement of the villagers houses aren't permanent. They will be moved once I get the option to do so. I'm not sure if I'm going to move my house or not. I'll have to see.


----------



## Dim

meltydoll said:


> Peaches are my fruit. Airport is green, but no can do. I won't reset this game because of that. This is more fun this way.





fink said:


> My first ac game I haven’t had to reset! Couldn’t be happier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got peaches and a blue airport. Also my own mini island!


Oh wow almost identical to my map:


BTW you see that small "C" curve at the bottom of the river? I found out it's short enough for my villager to hop over the river! I thought I was stuck on the other side at first and was about to make a thread but figured it out XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyways, not very spacey, but lot's of secret spots are cool! Plus pathway between the two right cliffs are pretty neat! Gonna relocate my tent to the small island in the middle when I get the chance!


----------



## Splinter

I went with this one:






I got Pears as usual, which is what I wanted, cos I hate them. 

I will replace them with higher value more colourful fruits.

That also sounds like a metaphor for what I'm planning to do with my starting villagers too.


----------



## alv4

This is mine!


----------



## Bentore

Day 2. Didn't have to reset. The strip north of resident services is getting heavily landscaped eventually, so keeping that area clear.


----------



## kindakooky

I'd love to share a pic of my island map but after I take the screenshot, I have no idea how you share it on here. Is it easy? Would someone mind telling me how you do it please, I'd appreciate it a lot


----------



## HappyTails

@Bentore: We have the exact same island layout. XD

@kindakooky: after you take a screenshot you can save it to Twitter or Facebook, then either share it directly from there with the image link.


----------



## Romaki

Here's my map:






The planned building is Nook's Cranny. I just went with the first map that had apples and the residential area in the middle. There are some awkward corners, but I like how it looks overall. I didn't notice that the bright green area is the upper area, so I'm very happy I got one that's as uniform as it is.

- - - Post Merge - - -



kindakooky said:


> I'd love to share a pic of my island map but after I take the screenshot, I have no idea how you share it on here. Is it easy? Would someone mind telling me how you do it please, I'd appreciate it a lot



You can either get the screenshot from your microSD to your computer, or more easily you can just go to your gallery and post them to either Twitter or Facebook. If you don't have one, just make a private throwaway Twitter account where you can post your screenshots to and keep track of them. On Twitter you can just open a picture and save it to your computer.


----------



## tanisha23

Orange Airport with Oranges.


----------



## HoennMaster

Took me a little bit of resetting, but finally got the map I wanted. Eventually I will move my house onto the river island and place Molly and Poppy with me. Apples is native Fruit. Original villagers are Ursula and Sheldon. Wanted Blue and Green airport but got Orange, but ultimately not a huge deal.

Only thing I don't really care for is the plaza being so close to the airport and the beach in general, but considering the type of map I wanted, it was to be expected I suppose. I'm sure once I am able to fully explore the island I won't even think about it.


----------



## LambdaDelta

my map, after about an hour of resetting for an airport+fruit combo I liked

cherries are the native fruit


----------



## DaviddivaD

All waterfalls facing south? Check!
Peaches as native fruit? Check!
Cute starting villagers? Check!
I don't even mind the orange airport.


----------



## minimoon

Here's mine. I didn't put much thought into which map I chose as I really just wanted cute villagers and a blue airport!


----------



## Chris

Orange airport and peaches as native fruit.


----------



## Wickel

So I've played since Wild World and never reset any map, but this time I allowed myself a few resets because I know I'll be playing the game for years to come. Buuuuut I was totally okay with this lay-out, and when I arrived I had my ultimate combo: an orange airport with oranges! Orange is my favorite colour and I really like how it looks with the green and blue of the island so I'm super happy!

Roald and Plucky were my original villagers, I've never had them before in my town. I placed Roald on the beach and he just finished building his house today and I think it looks super cute, Plucky is on the right side in a more forest-like area. I invited Audie over from a mystery tour and she picked the spot on top of the cliff. The other two houses are reserved for Caroline and Wade. I didn't realize I had to invite 3 villagers or they would be random, so now they're random. But they're OK I guess.
Anyway I probably should've planned out the placement of their houses a little more because Audie and Caroline will be stuck on their cliffs and I also haven't placed a bridge for Wade yet hahaha.


----------



## LilD

Native fruit is cherries.  I hope we can customize airport colors.  I really wanted orange but with my starting villagers being so good, OK with cherries and nice layout I couldn't reset it.  This is IT,  I've already reset 1 time and that was too much.

My NL town was oranges and I was pretty set on getting them again but cherries are a good 2nd choice.


----------



## Sholee




----------



## Wander

Native fruit: Cherries.  Planted: Apples, Pears, & Coconuts.  New Villagers: Bengal, Rhonda, & Papi.


----------



## Khaelis

Here is my new island! Decided to restart for the third time after I found out the hairstyle I really like is the bedhead hair, so I got it BEFORE I even 'started' the island's progression. I'm seriously happy with this island! 

Native fruit is oranges. Would have preferred apples or cherries, but as long as it isn't peaches or pears I'm fine with it. Native flower is pansies as well. Though, I would have preferred windflowers.


----------



## 22lexi

Here's mine! It obviously will NOT stay like this for very long, as I already have a vision for how I want to landscape the terrain! (I do wish I had a heart shaped pond, though)

EDIT: Also, please excuse the amount of buildings I have. I allowed myself to time travel only so I could unlock town hall just so I would have enough things to do but I haven't been since today and will continue not to!


----------



## Meira

This is mine. Still not sure how I feel about the rivers being South. Native fruit are cherries!


----------



## tolisamarie

Map in signature. 

I straightened out the river and added lots of bridges and inclines so I don't need to use a ladder or pole in my town. That was so annoying!


----------



## easpa

Private island baby


----------



## Deca

I only refilled a couple times until I found a map that just clicked with me. Kind of wish the airport was a different colour but I love everything else about it.  
I've got cherries as my town fruit which I'm super happy with.


----------



## RandomSanity

This is mine. I liked the private island in the middle for my house. I did not reset at all as I didn't realize you could get different starting residents  

I dislike both of mine so it's a shame. Too late for me to worry about that now however.


----------



## Flunkifera

This is the map I went with. I especially like the river which reminds me of my zodiac sign.


----------



## Cheybunny




----------



## Yomochi

Here's mine! I liked the shape of the river... it kinda looks like a melting person flailing their arms in the air. 乁༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ㄏ
But also it wasn't too messy that I could envision plans to place things andd I'm super happy that I started with Fuchsia as one of the villagers, she's one of my long time favourites.


----------



## Campy

Yomochi said:


> Here's mine! I liked the shape of the river... it kinda looks like a melting person flailing their arms in the air. 乁༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ㄏ


Can't unsee this now, I love it!


----------



## Fayde

I wasn't happy with my previous island and decided to try my luck at resetting
After an hour or so, I managed to stumble upon my dream island!

Blue airport, apples, resident service located in the inner land and south-east river outlets ♡
To top it all off, after completing all 3 resident homes, I got Sherb, Rosie and Flurry as villagers!


----------



## thisisausername

Here's mine:


​
This is a screenshot from yesterday, now I have Blathers' tent and the Nook's Cranny tent set up


----------



## Stevey Queen

Wish said:


> ^__^ Blue airport and peaches!



We have like the same map except the outcrop and rocks on the beach are different


----------



## PaperCat

i am thinking of changing house locations but i am not sure yet


----------



## rezberri

my island* map!! i kinda want to extend my second layer and get rid of a third layer, but we'll have to see how that goes when i unlock more things later on.


----------



## StiX

I love everyones maps so much! I do love mine too, but it feels like being there so much it's nice to see something else.


----------



## Carina

This is an updated version of the town map which I posted a few days ago:



I just couldn't wait to unlock the Island Designer app, so I time travelled   But I think I won't do it again.

I'm finished with changing the river shape, but there's still a lot to do, like building bridges and ramps, improving my paths, planting more flowers and trees, ... 
The possibilities are truly limitless!


----------



## LilD

3rd resets a charm!

I settled for 2 islands last weekend that I would have kept if I had known some things about the island that remain permanent.

This island has my desired fruit, airport color and I'm OK with private beach and dock location.  Their are some minute things I would change but overall, this is my favorite.  I even decided on 2 south waterfalls which beforehand I was against. 

Took me about 2 hours of resetting.  Not bad at all!!


----------



## IndiaHawker

No resetting, thought I'd need to as I'm fussy but admittedly the freedom in this game has helped a lot. One south river exit and one other, which I love. Yellow airport - can't believe I got this on the first map I picked as my favourite. Peaches which I like, apples are fav but not too bothered about fruit. Nice airport and town centre, lined up at least close enough, but not too close together. Plus Bam as my jock!! Love this town already <3


----------



## wildbite

I'm obsessed with my town layout. It took almost 100 resets to get the combination of my dreams.
- Cozy orange airport
- Peaches
- Dock and outstretch land (for my lighthouse) on the right side
- Secret beach towards the right side
- Water flowing from the west side to south


----------



## SheepMareep

Still have A LOT to do but I made some really great progress on what was going to be the hardest design in my town so I wanted to share it!! C: 


Still need to do.... the other 75% of the town layout and eventually move all of my villager homes but progress is progress!!! (The flowers/trees/items will take me FOREVER)


----------



## dawnofvayle

Finally got my copy of the game today and one of the very first maps I was offered out of the initial four was exactly what I wanted! I feel so lucky. Has both the island-within-the-island feature and a cute little promontory of land jutting out into the ocean. These are the two features I was most hoping to have, but never expected to get both of them in the one town. Native fruit is pears, which I'm fine with as I've never had them before in any of my towns so it's something new, and they match my green airport. Can't wait to start building up my town.


----------



## Sweetley

- Deleted -​


----------



## SoraDeathEater

My Island n.n On the left is a small park surrounded by trees. On the right I have a gated community. Truly love the terraforming feature with the ability to move houses!


----------



## Mairen

I love seeing some of these more completed maps!


----------



## AccfSally

I finally got my game today, here's my layout.
The starting fruit: Apples, just like in my main NL town Vista. <3


----------



## pony_




----------



## Misha

pony_ said:


>



I really like what you've done with all the different shapes of path and the little grassland on the left!


----------



## xara

building/house placements aren’t permanent but it’s what i’m working with rn lol


----------



## HoennMaster

Ugh...I really want to visit these towns! We need the Dream Suite back.


----------



## tolisamarie

Verecund said:


> Looking through the thread, my island is pretty plain and I'd have liked something more interesting, but all of the four options I was given were fairly simple. I think the one I stuck with is still nice, though!



OMG! My map looked almost identical to yours before I straightened out my rivers for more space and took a chunk out of the cliff on the east side to make room for all my villagers.

Other than the little bit of land that juts out being on opposite sides and some differences in the shape of the rocks around the beach, this was my  original island layout!


----------



## Berry <3

Mine is in my signature!


----------



## katineko

Berry <3 said:


> Mine is in my signature!



I love your map (*^^*) Did you terraform the rivers? Would you mind showing me the map you chose at the beginning?


----------



## Ley

Berry <3 said:


> Mine is in my signature!



looking good! you TTd, right?


----------



## Brumbo

Mines has no cliffs or water


----------



## jvgsjeff

This is from a couple days ago, so two of those empty plots are now occupied. But of course the layout is the same.


----------



## Chouchou




----------



## MyVisionIsDying

Here's mine, I think it's going to change a lot when I unlock terraforming but for now it's decent enough to work with. :')


----------



## Sir Zyr

I intend to add another bridge to the southern part of the western river once I pay off my current mortgage. Still, other than having to pull out my jump pole every time I want to cross the river on the beach, it's a nice little island


----------



## Sophiefish

Fayde said:


> I love that I can view the double-tier waterfall from my tent!
> 
> View attachment 232493




We have the same map  it would be great to see what you do with it and where you place things if you don’t mind sharing your ideas


----------



## piske

Goneee...


----------



## pocky

I caved in and TT'd to unlock terraforming because I was so frustrated with my map I wasn't enjoying the island anymore. Here is what I got so far.


----------



## akimaki

Here's my map and plans for the future! I want to terraform so bad tho lmao





Spoiler: future plans


----------



## SheepMareep

Map update! Need to move all my villager houses rip




pocky said:


> I caved in and TT'd to unlock terraforming because I was so frustrated with my map I wasn't enjoying the island anymore. Here is what I got so far.
> 
> View attachment 233606



TEDDY BEAR!!! that's so cute omgggg


----------



## piske

pocky said:


> I caved in and TT'd to unlock terraforming because I was so frustrated with my map I wasn't enjoying the island anymore. Here is what I got so far.
> 
> View attachment 233606



TEDDY! so adorable! also, jealous that you have Tabby xD


----------



## navleost

A lot of work has gone into path making, phew...


----------



## pocky

Irishchai said:


> Map update! Need to move all my villager houses rip
> View attachment 233687
> 
> 
> 
> TEDDY BEAR!!! that's so cute omgggg



Thank you! I love your map, such a clever idea with the paths and elevations! That must have taken forever.

- - - Post Merge - - -



overose said:


> TEDDY! so adorable! also, jealous that you have Tabby xD



Thank you! Tabby is one of my favorite villagers ever and she ended up moving in all on her own without me needing to invite her! Made me so happy


----------



## Bunlily

This is the map I've wanted ever since I saw it pre-game. ^-^;

It has a heart pond, the space is divided nicely, and my rs is close to airport! To top it off, I got the native fruit I wanted (peaches)! It took me two days to reset for this map but I'm really happy I did it.


----------



## Chocos

Here's mine before unlocking terraforming, which should be unlocked tomorrow (hopefully!). It's gonna change quite a lot, so I thought I'd share what it looks like so far. I just can't really do much more to my island yet, because all of my plans involve terraforming.


----------



## flightedbird

Does anybody have any suggestions on what I could do with mine? I need to get the funds up to move everything, but I'm struggling with ideas. :c


----------



## Garrett




----------



## GameFaceClive

So my switch got busted going down a flight of stairs (detailed post here). I lost 10 days of game progress. I finally procured a 2nd hand switch and restarted. This is the new map. 

Already it’s arguably a good start with a “better” layout and starting islanders, but I can feel that the same enthusiasm is missing. I hope to recapture the magic again as I progress.


----------



## moonolotl

It didnt take me a lot of resetting to get the perfect map! A bit of terraforming and a lot of path placing later and here i am.


----------



## cosmylk

gotta edit so much but I'm slowly getting there​


----------



## Lazaros

map is a giant WiP but i initially took it cause of the island on the island. love it. ​


----------



## InkFox

Here's mine. I have not finished terraforming,building bridges and slopes and have yet to find my 10th villager (as well as to move one of the houses), but we're getting there


----------



## DaviddivaD

GameFaceClive said:


> So my switch got busted going down a flight of stairs (detailed post here). I lost 10 days of game progress. I finally procured a 2nd hand switch and restarted. This is the new map.
> 
> Already it’s arguably a good start with a “better” layout and starting islanders, but I can feel that the same enthusiasm is missing. I hope to recapture the magic again as I progress.
> 
> View attachment 234200



Shari's a sweetie. Be good to her.


----------



## Aubrey895

My map now. 

Example of what I wanna do with the landscaping.


----------



## 0orchid

Here's what I have so far but I'm terrible at terraforming. I want to get way better and I also need to move around a lot of my buildings. Still working on it a looot!


----------



## Cami

Here's my map! I finally finished all my paths last night


----------



## SheepMareep

We are getting there!!!!! Still so much to do


----------



## Xane_MM

My island, Isle Xane. I really want landscaping but probably won't get it until it's too late.

Starting villagers are Cobb and Phoebe. Its airport is blue (the main thing I reset for) and its native fruit's apples.

Eventually, I hope to have an X-shaped inland island, which is where my house will go. Villagers will live on straight paths…unless they happen to be Drake! (He will live on that X-shaped thing if I can get him in some way.)

EDIT: Images don't have to be thumbnails, so I've restored its full size. This is the historical start of Isle Xane, after all!


----------



## StiX

This is it right now. Still have plans for the nw side of the island.


----------



## Zura




----------



## psiJordan

Here's Latte, I finished most of the paths so now i just have to wait about a week for all my inclines/bridges to be built  So happy with the new paths/terraforming!!


----------



## Argent

Spoiler: Map











This is my map at the moment! The path in the bottom left looks a little crazy, mainly because I have a marketplace near the beach and I've been mixing sand and stone paths so I can grow coconut trees on land. I think my island is pretty much done structurally! I just have to now focus on flowers and furniture. I'm badly in need of more benches, the log one is driving me nuts.


----------



## Lotusblossom

Carina said:


> View attachment 232595
> 
> Starters: Plucky and Bud
> Airport: yellow
> Native fruit: apples
> 
> I chose this layout because I like the location of the resident service center and airport. Also, I'm very happy with my starting villagers.
> As you can see, I've already prepared three new house spots (Apple, Drago and Gayle are moving in).


I wanttytt


----------



## AccfSally

Here's a bigger version of my map, the last one is now too small.
(currently working on it)


----------



## dino

Argent said:


> Spoiler: Map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my map at the moment! The path in the bottom left looks a little crazy, mainly because I have a marketplace near the beach and I've been mixing sand and stone paths so I can grow coconut trees on land. I think my island is pretty much done structurally! I just have to now focus on flowers and furniture. I'm badly in need of more benches, the log one is driving me nuts.



this is so intricate wow! much jmpressed w your time investment haha.
ALSO WHAT we can grow coconut trees on the what paths??


----------



## Argent

dino said:


> this is so intricate wow! much jmpressed w your time investment haha.
> ALSO WHAT we can grow coconut trees on the what paths??



Thank you! I’ve sunk about 130 hours in so far, it’s taken a fair bit of work. Yeah you can grow coconut trees on land! You need to make sure they’re planted on a sand tile though, but they’ll grow as normal otherwise.


----------



## Aurynn

Spoiler: Show town map









Tomorrow I'm gonna start to get Able's and Nooklings to the middle in a valley, where now a pond is. The Museum somewhere in the hills and do something with the entrance my house (D1). Any ideas what to do around my house?


----------



## Mello

Need to streamline travel around my island a bit more, lay down some more paths, fix a couple waterfalls and I'll be done

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020



Irishchai said:


> We are getting there!!!!! Still so much to do


 Your island actually looks incredible. Wow.


----------



## Lotusblossom

I've been resetting all the daily... looking for a certain map!!!!!! There all different doesnt it seem? I dont think I've seen the same one twice..


----------



## Foxxie

This is Valenwood currently. I've done a little bit of terraforming but not lots. Also you can't see the path in the "town centre" portion because I used an old QR code.

All land south of the river is town centre with the shops, museum and two residential streets

To the East is Norma's farm and the hybrid garden, just Northwest of that is Erik's woodland log cabin (the entire mid level being an overgrown woodland area). In between the main lake and pond is Annalisa's Japanese inspired haven and Tutu lives to the west on her own for no real reason... I'm thinking of reallocating her to main street and using that area for something else.


----------



## Soigne

Lotusblossom said:


> I've been resetting all the daily... looking for a certain map!!!!!! There all different doesnt it seem? I dont think I've seen the same one twice..


there are only a certain number of layouts! small things, such as the location of the airport & so on will be different, but i ran across the same map twice when i reset at the beginning!


----------



## Lotusblossom

Soigne said:


> there are only a certain number of layouts! small things, such as the location of the airport & so on will be different, but i ran across the same map twice when i reset at the beginning!


One time I saw one that had a heart pond then I rest and there was another one with a heart pond in the same place but the rest of the map was different.. I have not seen one the same and over reset so many times!


----------



## Pyperoobay

This is mine currently! I flattened out a cliff area to the bottom right for houses and so far have added a pond there but it still needs work!the upper right has the camp and my house is moved to a small island which I really like.

I also have custom paths you can’t see in the map. Its a big WIP but it’s better than it was!


----------



## pinkbunny

Foxxie said:


> This is Valenwood currently. I've done a little bit of terraforming but not lots. Also you can't see the path in the "town centre" portion because I used an old QR code.
> 
> All land south of the river is town centre with the shops, museum and two residential streets
> 
> To the East is Norma's farm and the hybrid garden, just Northwest of that is Erik's woodland log cabin (the entire mid level being an overgrown woodland area). In between the main lake and pond is Annalisa's Japanese inspired haven and Tutu lives to the west on her own for no real reason... I'm thinking of reallocating her to main street and using that area for something else.
> 
> View attachment 235358



Love the elder scrolls ref! Valenwood is my fave province!


----------



## Foxxie

pinkbunny said:


> Love the elder scrolls ref! Valenwood is my fave province!



Thanks! My main OC from Skyrim is a Wood Elf. I usually go with Final Fantasy references for my AC towns, but thought I would switch it up this time


----------



## Nooblord

Foxxie said:


> This is Valenwood currently. I've done a little bit of terraforming but not lots. Also you can't see the path in the "town centre" portion because I used an old QR code.
> 
> All land south of the river is town centre with the shops, museum and two residential streets
> 
> To the East is Norma's farm and the hybrid garden, just Northwest of that is Erik's woodland log cabin (the entire mid level being an overgrown woodland area). In between the main lake and pond is Annalisa's Japanese inspired haven and Tutu lives to the west on her own for no real reason... I'm thinking of reallocating her to main street and using that area for something else.
> 
> View attachment 235358



If you want the path around RS to show on the map you could put down pavement then put the QR patterns over it.


----------



## avocados

Foxxie said:


> This is Valenwood currently. I've done a little bit of terraforming but not lots. Also you can't see the path in the "town centre" portion because I used an old QR code.
> 
> All land south of the river is town centre with the shops, museum and two residential streets
> 
> To the East is Norma's farm and the hybrid garden, just Northwest of that is Erik's woodland log cabin (the entire mid level being an overgrown woodland area). In between the main lake and pond is Annalisa's Japanese inspired haven and Tutu lives to the west on her own for no real reason... I'm thinking of reallocating her to main street and using that area for something else.
> 
> View attachment 235358


awesome campsite placement


----------



## Nunnafinga

I still haven't decided what I'm going to do with the terraced part of my island.The inhabited portion is coming along pretty well and I have my villagers pretty much locked in.That square area in the center is a small amusement park that I'm calling "Raymond's Land O' Fun" because it's right in front of his house.In the upper right corner I cleared out that pointy area and put a public pool/recreation center there.


----------



## Morningowl

Spoiler: initial map 











Spoiler: First moves ins/Museum











Spoiler: Moves ins/moving the museum +shops xD











Spoiler: Island designer unlock xD


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Spoiler: Pre-terraform











Spoiler: Current, Day 2 progress








Layout is slowly coming together! I started terraforming with only a few set ideas, so I'm still feeling it out in some parts. In others, I don't know what to do.

The little moat on the bottom right is where my museum is moving! 
Campsite is moving to the beach until I can move it to the current "neighborhood", where the 5 houses are. 
Anywhere with a skinny 1-wide path is where I'm moving the houses. Merengue's (top left) is the only one in place as of yet. 
I'm not TTing so it's gonna take 10 days to get everything moved where I want it :,( I can't wait till everything's in place!

Also, everyone's maps are looking so good!!! lw jealous


----------



## Cosmic_Insanity

This is my map currently vs the rough design I have set out for it:






I loved the "island within the island" that was naturally occurring on my town map, so I kept that as quite a big feature. The changes I have made are quote minimal (I've just fallen in love with the map how it is!) and I plan to fully path the whole island, but I tend to do that fine just freehand. Generally going for a foresty-natural theme with nature walks and beauty spots throughout, with some more "built up" areas around the houses and buildings


----------



## pancaeks

It's all done structurally, just trying to figure out what to do with some spaces!

Top right area - Shrine
Top middle area - Flower field
Top left area - Dense forest + campsite
Middle left area - Neighbourhood
Middle right - Plaza, market + shops + resting area 
Bottom left - Bamboo grove
Bottom middle - Airport + fruit orchard 
Bottom right - No idea


----------



## Foxxie

Nooblord said:


> If you want the path around RS to show on the map you could put down pavement then put the QR patterns over it.



Thank you so much! All done and it's much better  Also moved Tutu's house down to the residential street area 








avocados said:


> awesome campsite placement



Thank you  It's a pretty cute area and out of the way <3


----------



## udinafrog

There goes mine! Still putting bridges and ramps, I go slowly~


----------



## jenikinz

My map:



Spoiler: Firefly map


----------



## Pironkon

I'm super happy with my island! I still have a lot to change though.


----------



## phibbs

A r i a n e said:


> here's my starting map:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i liked the big patch of grass over the sea, the cliffs on the east (i'll relocate my house there) and the large area surrounded by rivers!


Oh my gosh! I selected THIS exact map as well!!


----------



## .....

i didnt get a screen before putting stuff down but i havent unlocked terraforming yet so this is my map start. mind the messy placements, i plan to bulldoze a lot before rehoming everyone so i haven't been careful, and I'm working to get dreamies before that.

my fruit is apples, which is cool cause my town is cemetery themed. I really love the natural heart pond, I think I'll leave it.


----------



## Lilyacre

deleted


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Lilyacre said:


> This is my town after a couple of days of serious terraforming!


Your map is so beautiful!!


----------



## shellbell

This is my island, Bell! It is a bell.


----------



## PeachTea04

A r i a n e said:


> here's my starting map:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i liked the big patch of grass over the sea, the cliffs on the east (i'll relocate my house there) and the large area surrounded by rivers!


Omg that's the same island map as mine!


----------



## Diegoboy

Here is my map after much work.


----------



## Mairmalade

shellbell said:


> This is my island, Bell! It is a bell.



Oh my gosh this is the cutest idea ever. Major kudos to your patience - it must have taken awhile to achieve that level of symmetry for your bell. Gorgeous! <3


----------



## Hanif1807

This isn't much, but you'll see some big changes in the future


----------



## shellbell

Mairmalade said:


> Oh my gosh this is the cutest idea ever. Major kudos to your patience - it must have taken awhile to achieve that level of symmetry for your bell. Gorgeous! <3


Thank you! I was actually super lucky that was the first layout I got with the native fruit I wanted. I have a projector set up so I just drew a bell on a piece of paper and taped it over where the mini map shows up. All I had to do was trace it in the game, it was minimal effort


----------



## Splinter

Diegoboy said:


> Here is my map after much work.
> 
> 
> View attachment 236657



Who gets to live next to you


----------



## Diegoboy

Splinter said:


> Who gets to live next to you



That's Fauna


----------



## matt2019

This is my map!


----------



## riummi

Not the most appealing in this format ;;
I have a shop area, orchard, rose garden, neighborhood, sauna/festival area so far! I am planning to have a woodsy area and graveyard soon c:


----------



## SleepyMimeko

Here's a map of my island Bella. I plan on moving the tailors over near the resident services and better organizing the villagers' houses.
I live by the beach and my friend lives on the cliff. He's gotten really into waterscaping lately.  My favorite islander is Moe and least favorite is Huck. I'm hoping for an all cat island someday.


----------



## Mairmalade

Here's a snap of my WIP map.

Had to start doing checkerboard style paths in most areas because of my diagonal bridges/curved cliffs.


----------



## Diegoboy

riummi said:


> Not the most appealing in this format ;;
> I have a shop area, orchard, rose garden, neighborhood, sauna/festival area so far! I am planning to have a woodsy area and graveyard soon c:
> View attachment 236962


Isn't it nice having all the villagers in organized rows?


----------



## riummi

Diegoboy said:


> Isn't it nice having all the villagers in organized rows?


YES cost me a small fortune though


----------



## Diegoboy

...same here haha


----------



## Moonstone-June

This is my town map, haven’t done much terraforming and I don’t think I was to.
I’ve places most of the bridges and inclines I want but tbh most of them need moving slightly or changing to a different one .


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

An update from an older post of mine! Still got some stuff to do buuuuut yeah.


----------



## insomniak

Here's mine so far!


----------



## dino

Mairmalade said:


> Here's a snap of my WIP map.
> 
> Had to start doing checkerboard style paths in most areas because of my diagonal bridges/curved cliffs.



i love your terraforming! it looks so cool and like it has so many fun places to explore


----------



## Red Cat

SleepyMimeko said:


> Here's a map of my island Bella. I plan on moving the tailors over near the resident services and better organizing the villagers' houses.
> I live by the beach and my friend lives on the cliff. He's gotten really into waterscaping lately.  My favorite islander is Moe and least favorite is Huck. I'm hoping for an all cat island someday.


Wow, our map layouts are almost carbon copies. I may do an all cat island as well, but I've already done that in NL so I don't know if I really want to do that again.


Spoiler


----------



## kirbbys

Spent at least 3 hours doing this and it's not even ...even, but I'm happy with it! Will likely take over a month real-time to terraform existing rivers n cliffs/move buildings/demolish existing structures, but I'm really excited about this! It took a while to figure out how to lay out my island with Resident Services being .. the way that it is [not that I'm not happy with it].

Half of it is made of islands, the other half just sprawling orchards + my paradise. 

Time to get saving ... this is going to take over 2 million bells. I'm glad my term is ending soon!


----------



## Mairmalade

dino said:


> i love your terraforming! it looks so cool and like it has so many fun places to explore



Thank you! It does sometimes make getting around a challenge though haha


----------



## Spooky.

As you can see, at the moment it's the bridges and ramps holding me back from finishing my terraforming. x-x 

When I finish that, then I'm gonna start saving up bells to move buildings. I'm thinking of putting the museum int he waterfall cave at the top if it fits there, if not, I'm gonna put the campsite there. Then I'm gonna put the shops where my house was (my house is being moved up on the cliff)


----------



## under the tide

Didn't go in with a plan at all so everything I've been doing is based on last minute inspirations. I didn't really change much about the existing structure of my island, so my terraforming and pathing has mostly been based around what I've already placed down. Kind of envious of other maps where everything is super spaced out but it'll be too expensive for me to move things around haha. My top area is still a super underdeveloped work in progress and I'm still not sure what to do with it! 

Ellie's house has already given me the most trouble it's the only one I've had to move twice now, all because I placed it one square too low and eventually decided to just move it somewhere else — resulting in a complete redo of Merry's house placement too :x Pretty proud of the four houses on the right though, because I placed them before I unlocked the Island Designer and without any paths/indicators but think I did a pretty good job with the spacing LOL.


----------



## Mello

mostly done, but fixing a couple more areas


----------



## dino

Mairmalade said:


> Thank you! It does sometimes make getting around a challenge though haha


haha i know how that is. mine is the same, but its sooo satisfying to feel like you're creating little worlds unto themselves out of small spaces ! also there's a shocking amount of room on these maps ? always impressed


----------



## LatenDale

Here's mine, though I'm severely unsure of what to do with it. No idea where I'd like the residential area to be as the plaza's in a bit of an awkward area.


----------



## whitherward

Spoiler: pre-terraforming











I'm about 50% percent done with my map, but here's a snapshot. Still working on the left side, and waiting until I have amiibo cards/my final villagers to move houses. (And I need to find a better place for my museum.)


----------



## elfin

I've been trying to keep a more natural theme to my island, so I haven't made too many changes to the layout.  The island in the middle is a flower field, and the path area in the lower right is my orchard.  I still need to move the museum, and do some work on the upper areas and I need to decorate everything.


----------



## matchaman

I'm in the midst of moving my museum, and my house area is a bit of a mess, but otherwise I'm really happy with my island so far!


----------



## Zura

Still working on the kinks here and there. Shops have been moved so I can upgrade the "lab"


----------



## FelixFromDingle

O w O said:


> View attachment 232560
> I had to reset 5 times just to get a map without both river mouths being south, literally 3/4 of the maps were double south and the one that wasn't always had a really bad layout. Happy I got a blue airport (since the island is Blueberry) and peaches. Very happy that the first nice map didn't have pears lol!


I have this one and dont love it. So much is higher up and theres little uninterrupted flat area to work with


----------



## Lotusblossom

Big plans.. oops image was too large


----------



## kirby

Decided to delete my save and start a new island. Reset for pears and a blue airport and i'm loving this layout ☺


----------



## J087

To everyone who's having a hard time developing their island: don't stress out. 

It doesn't have to be perfect right away like those videos or images you see going around. Build what you like or find practical, and see where it takes you. If your island is perfect from the start then what are you going to do the rest of the year?


----------



## s i r e n t i c

I still have a lot to do decoration and path wise, but I’m happy to take things slow. 
I’m planning on moving more villagers up near my house, moving the museum to the left side of the resident services, and spacing out the shops a bit.



Spoiler:  original map






I was actually really happy with my original map, and I’m kind of sad I made the rivers so uniform, but oh well


----------



## InkFox

InkFox said:


> Here's mine. I have not finished terraforming,building bridges and slopes and have yet to find my 10th villager (as well as to move one of the houses), but we're getting there


Aaand here it is now :







Spoiler: Starting map


----------



## Moon Cake

Here is mine so far!


----------



## Sweetley

- Deleted -​


----------



## angiepie

Here’s mine.


----------



## Hellfish

Here's my island before (before I took screenshots in game...):




And New Polis after:


----------



## Splinter




----------



## Hanif1807

*BEFORE:*​




*AFTER:





it's not completed yet though. I have to demolish some bridges/inclines and add new ones, move Mitzi's house to the top right, Dotty's to the left, etc.*​


----------



## dino

Hanif1807 said:


> *BEFORE:
> 
> AFTER:
> 
> it's not completed yet though. I have to demolish some bridges/inclines and add new ones, move Mitzi's house to the top right, Dotty's to the left, etc.*​



this is exceedingly neat and orderly and i'm really impressed lollll.  nicely done!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020



Hellfish said:


> Here's my island before (before I took screenshots in game...):
> 
> And New Polis after:



ohhhhhhhhhh i adore your layout soooo much! all the intricate little bits, the small pathing jumps, the top left spiral inclines (so clever!!!), the little secret camp area!! this is so inspiring, i bet it looks beautiful [insert isabelle happy daydreaming] gosh! kudos!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Here's Gilligan in its current state.I recently moved the campsite and my house to the "wilderness" area and moved Raymond's house to the small river island.


----------



## BluePing

My town map won’t upload because it keeps saying that the image is too large but I’m really happy with my map, there’s a huge island in the centre which is really cool and I have apples as my native fruit which is my favourite. My airport is yellow which is my favourite colour and I got axel as my first villager which is amazing news lol. I’m happy with my museum placement and I have loads of space at the edges of the map to place plots and to make hybrid farms and stuff. I’m really content with how my map is and how my start up is


----------



## InkFox

Hellfish said:


> Here's my island before (before I took screenshots in game...):
> View attachment 243827
> 
> And New Polis after:
> View attachment 243828


Hi, may I visit some time ? It looks awesome, I'd like to see what it looks like for real


----------



## Sander

Welcome to *Nebula Bay*!





I was not very happy with my Island which I had from release, now one month after release I made the decision to reset.
Was expecting to reset for quite a while, but I managed to get the island layout of my dreams in under half an hour. So thrilled to be starting over again and make better decisions this time around! 

*Resetted for:*
+ Airport in line with Resident Services
+ Blue airport
+ Placement of Resident Services (right corner with same distance to edges on both sides)
+ Outlet of land inbetween airport & Resident Services & in line with rock formations on the other side. 
+ The longer/lower version of the pier.
+ Small beach strip has big rock formation.
+ Rock formations on top of both sides of the beach big & bulky for furniture & decoration
+ Secret beach in middle of the map.

*Comprimising on:*
- Canberra & Tybalt are two of my least favorite villagers, especially Canberra.
- Native fruit. I wanted apples, but got peaches which are my 2nd favorite.  
- Native flower: I wanted hyacinths, but got windflowers.


----------



## Aurynn

Sander said:


> Welcome to *Nebula Bay*!
> 
> View attachment 244630
> 
> I was not very happy with my Island which I had from release, now one month after release I made the decision to reset.
> Was expecting to reset for quite a while, but I managed to get the island layout of my dreams in under half an hour. So thrilled to be starting over again and make better decisions this time around!
> 
> *Resetted for:*
> + Airport in line with Resident Services
> + Blue airport
> + Placement of Resident Services (right corner with same distance to edges on both sides)
> + Outlet of land inbetween airport & Resident Services & in line with rock formations on the other side.
> + The longer/lower version of the pier.
> + Small beach strip has big rock formation.
> + Rock formations on top of both sides of the beach big & bulky for furniture & decoration
> + Secret beach in middle of the map.
> 
> *Comprimising on:*
> - Canberra & Tybalt are two of my least favorite villagers, especially Canberra.
> - Native fruit. I wanted apples, but got peaches which are my 2nd favorite.
> - Native flower: I wanted hyacinths, but got windflowers.


That's a big decision after a month. Hopefully you'll get happy with this layout  Good luck with unlocking everything again. Curious in what it will become after a while.


----------



## hammyc

This is my island, completed (for now, until I redesign in f/w) and with all my dreamies! The secondary islanders are for my dessert cafe and garden center


----------



## Nooblord

This is my island. I’ve done very little terraforming, but I love how everything is turning out so far.

I did not touch my starting river (other than chipping little pieces on/off to fit bridges/inclines) since I feel like that’s the island’s fingerprint and didn’t want to just “burn” it off.

I had a really simple layout but it gave me a lot of land to work with, similar to my NL town.


----------



## Mairmalade

Nooblord said:


> View attachment 244813
> 
> This is my island. I’ve done very little terraforming, but I love how everything is turning out so far.
> 
> I did not touch my starting river (other than chipping little pieces on/off to fit bridges/inclines) since I feel like that’s the island’s fingerprint and didn’t want to just “burn” it off.
> 
> I had a really simple layout but it gave me a lot of land to work with, similar to my NL town.



This looks gorgeous! Seems like “stepping stone” paths? Nice touch.

Also love that you’re staying true to your island.


----------



## Hellfish

Nooblord said:


> View attachment 244813
> 
> This is my island. I’ve done very little terraforming, but I love how everything is turning out so far.
> 
> I did not touch my starting river (other than chipping little pieces on/off to fit bridges/inclines) since I feel like that’s the island’s fingerprint and didn’t want to just “burn” it off.
> 
> I had a really simple layout but it gave me a lot of land to work with, similar to my NL town.


I really need to be nice to my villagers and give them more room like you have. Your town looks so much more organized, but still have a natural look to it.


----------



## fink

I posted this on twitter earlier today but here is a comparison of my map on day 1 and day 30


----------



## IndiaHawker

Sander said:


> Welcome to *Nebula Bay*!
> 
> View attachment 244630
> 
> I was not very happy with my Island which I had from release, now one month after release I made the decision to reset.
> Was expecting to reset for quite a while, but I managed to get the island layout of my dreams in under half an hour. So thrilled to be starting over again and make better decisions this time around!
> 
> *Resetted for:*
> + Airport in line with Resident Services
> + Blue airport
> + Placement of Resident Services (right corner with same distance to edges on both sides)
> + Outlet of land inbetween airport & Resident Services & in line with rock formations on the other side.
> + The longer/lower version of the pier.
> + Small beach strip has big rock formation.
> + Rock formations on top of both sides of the beach big & bulky for furniture & decoration
> + Secret beach in middle of the map.
> 
> *Comprimising on:*
> - Canberra & Tybalt are two of my least favorite villagers, especially Canberra.
> - Native fruit. I wanted apples, but got peaches which are my 2nd favorite.
> - Native flower: I wanted hyacinths, but got windflowers.



Really like this! Very similar to my layout in some ways I consider important, like the position of the river openings into the sea, and the airport in line with resident services! Mind if I ask, how in line is yours? I think on mine the vertical path from the dock on the airport straight up to the resident services door is maybe one square off? Just interested to know if some are bang on lined up or if the closest ones are all that tiny bit off centre? Love mine regardless just curious, cheers


----------



## Nooblord

Hellfish said:


> I really need to be nice to my villagers and give them more room like you have. Your town looks so much more organized, but still have a natural look to it.



Only the 3 villagers at the top and the 2 at the very south have some decent yard space, the map is a bit deceiving, lol. But I’m satisfied with how I decorated all their yards, as small as some of them are...


----------



## redsprings

Lots of infrastructure to be done: currently attempting to craft the top portion of my island into a national park (with the museum being an observatory on an incline a la Griffith Observatory in LA) right by the cape.


----------



## meggiewes

I wish I took a picture of my map on the first day, but I haven't touched much of my map at all. I just added an extra layer, shortened a river, and lengthened the other one so far. I finally made an actual plan for my town though and I'm excited to get started! 

Since the update was announced I had to figure out how to work with my secret beach. I'm not sure if it is all possible yet, but most of it is definitely possible. I wanted to re-make my tiny campsite from my NL town and I caved and really want a little farm on my island. I'm also planning a full acre of a full English Tudor garden with two neighborhoods for villagers and the rest of the houses will be extra houses for me to decorate with other player characters.



Spoiler: Oakheart Island Plan









I'll update it again when I get it all terraformed and we will see how it actually ends up!


----------



## Molly Malarky

I understand the capture and sharing info in the OP, but there is something great you guys are using to show your island, residents, etc. How are you getting those photos to be formatted like that?

Also what planner are you using?


----------



## Molly Malarky

I think I might know now. I'd only seen the mini-map. Sorry.


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

Here it is.  The island of Avalon.  Sorry if the full image is too big.  I'm only just learning how to attach images that aren't links like IMGUR to posts.


----------



## lemonzboy

it's not a great but-


----------



## Hellfish

New Polis update!

Sherb and maddie aren't crammed on the beach front anymore, the lake is gone and the campsite is much larger now! (Also vivian isn't on the actual beach anymore)

Before:




After:




I believe this is the final layout of my island until they add new features to the game (if there's new buildings etc.)


----------



## Candy83

*Wednesday, April 22, 2020, at 08:30 p.m. ET:* I took the following picture from my smartphone (I do not have my Nintendo Switch hooked up to the Internet and I need a SD card) to show the current layout of my island.

I have this habit, since “Animal Crossing: New Leaf,” to want a town—in this case, it is an island, that is organized in terms of this being here and that being there.

I made the decision to have three levels.

The first level is for common activities. You can see, in the center of town, are the main buildings. They are next door to each other. I treated them like Main Street. Behind them is for any future development. On the west side, still the main level, are areas reserved for further development. In the north-central part of the island, on the main level, is an amusement park-type atmosphere (in terms of the game “Animal Crossing: New Horizons”).

You can tell that, in the back (very north), and on the main level, I opened up the area where one finds the hidden beach. I decided I did not want it to continue to be hidden. I decided I did not want to keep using the ladder for access. And I also wanted it to open it up to make it available to the islanders—if they are interested.

In the north area, on the main level, are inclines to go up to the second level. Dividing it by west (left) and east (right), meaning you can go in either direction, and that they are literally across from each other, I have six villagers on the west side and four villagers on the east side.

The islanders on the west side (going from the southwest to the northern part before one can cross over to the east are): *Octavian*, *Bonbon*, *Whitney*, *Erik*, *Lucha* and, after you cross the bridge, *Teddy*. (There is a gap between Octavian and Bonbon in which I plan to adjust so Bonbon can have more yard space.)

The islanders are on the east side (after you crossed over from the west) are: *Marshal* (in the back) and, moving up front, *Tom* and *Molly*. As you cross the east bridge to get to the islander’s house furtherest east on the map, that is where one will find *Katt*.

I have two humans. Their houses are on the third level.

The second human is named *Jill* (named after my Mayor in my original “New Leaf” town Applewin). She is on the west side. Next to her is the campsite.

The main human is *Candy* (using my _Bell Tree Forums_ name minus the two numbers). She is on the third-level east side. I am using her area for developing even more private area. But, she is very accessible and neighbors my island’s original Uchi, Katt. I get the sense the two are close. And I decided to have them live next to each other—but with respectful privacy from each other. (Which is why they’re on separate levels.)


_One thing that I do question myself on is this:_ Is this a little too much of a town within an island? Do I need more water (rivers, ponds, etc.)? Well, I get that idea because I have checked out some published videos to YouTube in which some people did some elaborate things to their islands. And then I stop myself right there. “New Horizons” came out March 20, 2020. Just barely a month ago. There is no rush. There is no need to impress. There is no need to follow what others do. All there really should be, for myself, is engaging—and, if interested, creating. So, I’m good with what I have now.


----------



## Katie97

Hellfish said:


> New Polis update!
> 
> Sherb and maddie aren't crammed on the beach front anymore, the lake is gone and the campsite is much larger now! (Also vivian isn't on the actual beach anymore)
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 246410
> 
> After:
> View attachment 246413
> 
> I believe this is the final layout of my island until they add new features to the game (if there's new buildings etc.)


Your layout looks really nice! I love what you have done with the rivers/lake.


----------



## SheepMareep

Just a few updates! Still figuring out what to do with the area under my teacup. Bleh


----------



## Dogemon

All of these looks so good guys! Can't wait to post mine once I do some more work on it!


----------



## Feraligator

Still a WIP, but here's my map!


Spoiler: Starting Map
















So far, the only finished (kind of) part of the map is the Market Place leading into the residential area. I have to move the Able Sisters there tomorrow and have the ramp and bridge built on the Able's side.

Pictures in the spoiler:


Spoiler: Market Place





















Spoiler


----------



## pipkin

Haven't finished mine yet, this screenshot is a bit old too, but I wanted to show off the star that I live on because it was painful to make with joycon drift.

I refuse to mention that after I made an entrance for my secret beach, the star became wonky and i have yet to fix it


----------



## Zander




----------



## Lilette

I’m still obviously working on my island. I have so many ideas, actually doing them is.. a challenge. :s


----------



## Romaki

This is my current layout of my new island. I don't really know how to make the "residential area" more pretty, but this is just my first idea I stick with while working on the rest of the game. It's really fun to know that you can change about everything, I wish I was creative.


----------



## Sweetley

- Deleted -​


----------



## Nenya

Do you know you can move your house? I just finished moving my islanders to the spots I wanted them in to begin with. Spendy, but satisfying. 

This post is in reply to mizzsnow. I don't know why the quote is not showing up...


----------



## Psicat




----------



## bluetortis26

lol I didn’t know how to transfer images from switch


----------



## ladyphantomofmusic

I plan on sharing I just need to label the areas.


----------



## Katie0391

Here's mine currently. I haven't done too much terraforming other than around my campsite and secret beach, a little bit around my house, and some slight adjustments to the river shape on the right hand side. 

Not really too sure what the end goal will be. I'm not doing any major planning, just adjusting things as I go and seeing how it looks. I'm mainly trying to move around villager houses and bridge placements before i do anything else major. also still need a 10th villager


----------



## Espers

Now that I finally have all the islanders I wanted (still looking for an Uchi I really like to replace tammy) I finally started working on how i want to set up my island. So far I finshed the main bridges, set up my orchard and forest area so now I'm working on redoing my flower area since all thee 3rd tiers are used for flowers and it takes up to much space for me now.

I also have to figure out how I want to set up the houses since I don't like how scattered they are.


----------



## Onederland

alright, 3 days of terraforming and 4 Million Bells worth of demolishing and rebuilding bridges, inclines, moving villagers/buildings out and back, I finally got my map to look the way I wanted it to.

BEFORE:





AFTER:




the flow is so much better, and you know that feeling when you finally complete and project and you just want to sit back and take it all in? Decorating has much so much fun for me post terraforming. There's a bunch of areas (like lower left, and just to the right of Redd's beach) that I don't know what to with just yet, but I'm going to leave them blank for now pending new furniture and building updates.


----------



## Blueskyy

I plan on sharing when my paths don’t look like crap on my map so update coming in 2024.


----------



## raqball

Mine looks a mess but it's really not. A lot of what it shows as pathways are dirt flowerbed areas on my Island..


----------



## Xane_MM

Isle Xane, update 1


Isle Xane has made some good progress since its map was last seen. Within a month, there's now some unique changes to its layout, most notably the X-shaped river/moat around my house. That was the only idea I could think of before the game was released, and here it is now! Another change is the upper-left corner, which is where the campsite was moved to last night, along with my mom (second human resident)'s house. Blathers will like his new location, since it won't be on the beach tomorrow.​


----------



## Sloom

SheepMareep said:


> Just a few updates! Still figuring out what to do with the area under my teacup. Bleh



holy crap. definitely my favourite map I've seen so far. this is absolutely, demonstrably, completely gotdamn adorable. oh my god.


----------



## SheepMareep

Sloom said:


> holy crap. definitely my favourite map I've seen so far. this is absolutely, demonstrably, completely gotdamn adorable. oh my god.


Omg thank you so much ;;


----------



## skogkyst

Here's my current map!


----------



## Sudsofsplash

My map!! Super happy with it so far! I might do a little bit more terraforming but I'm waiting a little bit just in case we get more buildings!


----------



## Loriii

Removed


----------



## Sander

Welcome to *Little Oak*!

I finally got the lay-out of my dreams after resetting for quite a bit. Was not happy with my previous lay-out and town name Nebula Bay. Little Oak is a nod to my town of Oakheart in NL. 

Blue airport, apples, Resident Services located in the mid of the grid, peninsula in lower corner, long dock, big rock formations I can put lots of furniture on, secret beach in the middle.

So excited to re-start my adventure again with all these improvements that bothered my in my previous layout!


----------



## cinnamonzz

Xane_MM said:


> Isle Xane, update 1
> View attachment 250272Isle Xane has made some good progress since its map was last seen. Within a month, there's now some unique changes to its layout, most notably the X-shaped river/moat around my house. That was the only idea I could think of before the game was released, and here it is now! Another change is the upper-left corner, which is where the campsite was moved to last night, along with my mom (second human resident)'s house. Blathers will like his new location, since it won't be on the beach tomorrow.​



How do you guys make such perfect shapes using the river tool? I spent hours trying make my river into a leaf shape, and I had to quit because I kept messing up 

lovely map btw!


----------



## lykkelille

Sander said:


> Welcome to *Little Oak*!
> 
> I finally got the lay-out of my dreams after resetting for quite a bit. Was not happy with my previous lay-out and town name Nebula Bay. Little Oak is a nod to my town of Oakheart in NL.
> 
> Blue airport, apples, Resident Services located in the mid of the grid, peninsula in lower corner, long dock, big rock formations I can put lots of furniture on, secret beach in the middle.
> 
> So excited to re-start my adventure again with all these improvements that bothered my in my previous layout!
> 
> View attachment 251495


I saw your previous post with Nebula Bay and it made me think about restarting to get the airport and resident services on the side (I have it centered). What are the reasons you prefer centered over the placement you had on your previous map? I’m happy you found your dream map


----------



## Sander

lykkelille said:


> I saw your previous post with Nebula Bay and it made me think about restarting to get the airport and resident services on the side (I have it centered). What are the reasons you prefer centered over the placement you had on your previous map? I’m happy you found your dream map


Mostly because of terraform limitations. I thought I would have enough space, but ended up being really limited on the right side of the plaza. I found out the centered placement w/ airport on the right works just as well, as you reach the plaza in a straight line up from the airport as well!


----------



## alv4

This is mine...


----------



## Xane_MM

cinnamonzz said:


> How do you guys make such perfect shapes using the river tool? I spent hours trying make my river into a leaf shape, and I had to quit because I kept messing up
> 
> lovely map btw!


Thank you. For the X-shaped river, I was very precise when determining how big it would be. I equally spaced out the tiles that the X goes inward towards, then drew a 'X' using single tiles of water. After that, I moved outward three tiles from there then repeated that process, editing cliffs as I got near them.

With the outline done, I just had to fill in all of the parts between my outlines, giving me a very precise filled-in X. (I got lucky with my placement, as I ended up just on the right edge of the land. Just one tile further to the right and I wouldn't have been able to complete my X. (It's 8 tiles out diagonally them 6 tiles to connect the lines from the inside, hard to explain.)


----------



## naranjita

this is the closest I've ever been to being happy with my island, and tbh it's still not very impressive... but it's easy to navigate and all my neighbors have their own personalized yard (except for Lionel who needs to take a hint and yeet), which was one of my goals. I need to decorate the shopping area a little more, but I think this is more or less my definitive map!


----------



## Sweetley

- Deleted -​


----------



## AlyssaAC

Restarted for the last time yesterday and I'm now very happy with my new current town! For the last several weeks I kept restarting and put like 400 hours into the game trying to find something I like. It wasn't so much the town map I was unhappy with, it was the town name, but then yesterday, it finally hit me on a good town name! I was looking up syllables and different parts for a town name and I saw the word "elm" and thought putting "pi" at the end sounded really nice! So this will definitely be my town for now on. By the way, the name is pronounced El-m-pea. I thought it sounded really unique, plus kinda cute. :3


----------



## cafr1985

My island is heavily forested and made to look like a northern resort town. West side is a nature park and the north side is up on higher ground and where my orchards are located. Central island has a designated fishing area and the SE side is a public beach area. Every home is water-adjacent and I molded my paths to look like nature trails instead of roads or sidewalks. I am happy with my results.


----------



## Psicat

After losing my first island here's my new one.  Reset for a few hours until I found a lay-out I liked, without pears as a starting fruit, and a pair of starting villagers that I like.


----------



## Sophie23

Working on my island first - Bear with...


----------



## MightyMunchlax

I'm currently renovating the top right corner, but this is my map rn


----------



## crossinggirl

My island is still a work in progress.


----------



## Hellfish

It's update time!

Say goodbye to my old finished layout!




Say hello to the current state of New Polis!










I'm much happier with my new layout and island design ^-^


----------



## Rhodes

Here's my map. I still have somethings to do in my island.


----------



## Hawt Daddi

Went hard with the paths


----------



## Chynna

My island is still a work in progress, but this is my map rn


----------



## Hawt Daddi

UPDATED


----------



## Hawt Daddi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258770999631212546
Mini tour of outdoor arcade / cafe


----------



## Jinglefruit

Jinglefruit said:


> View attachment 232609
> 
> Here's my map. I really wanted the plaza to be as close to the river entrance on the side of town as possible. Learned that this almost never happens on the mirrored maps, and then this turned up defying everything I thought I knew on how far north the plaza can be. The back of the plaza would be 1 square into the river if it went straight to the ocean.
> 
> Cherries and Yellow colour, which is my 2nd choice of fruit, and first choice of colour too.
> As a bonus I also got my preferred location for the airport - central. And 2 villagers that I liked and haven't had before.
> 
> Only thing I can fault this from my dream island was I wanted the secret beach to be in a corner. But that was a minor preference.






And here's where we are now. Probably going to fence in the area I'm standing and make it a farm if rumours are true, but otherwise, think I've got the town to where I wanted things... Until they add new buildings at least.


----------



## Hellfish

Jinglefruit said:


> View attachment 255412
> 
> And here's where we are now. Probably going to fence in the area I'm standing and make it a farm if rumours are true, but otherwise, think I've got the town to where I wanted things... Until they add new buildings at least.


I really appreciate towns that go heavy with terraforming. I find most people's 5* islands you see on youtube are pretty much flat towns that look like they were made in New Leaf.

Very nice work on your island though, it looks mighty impressive ^-^


----------



## tolisamarie

Here's mine. The water on the second tier along the paths is sunken waterfalls!


----------



## InkFox

Jinglefruit said:


> View attachment 255412
> 
> And here's where we are now. Probably going to fence in the area I'm standing and make it a farm if rumours are true, but otherwise, think I've got the town to where I wanted things... Until they add new buildings at least.


Do you have screenshots from your island or something ? It looks really nice on the map, I'd be curious to see what it looks like in game.


----------



## sarvamentu

Jinglefruit said:


> View attachment 255412
> 
> And here's where we are now. Probably going to fence in the area I'm standing and make it a farm if rumours are true, but otherwise, think I've got the town to where I wanted things... Until they add new buildings at least.


Wow  if you ever do a video island tour, please let me know! This looks so amazing!

	Post automatically merged: May 9, 2020





Pretty happy with my island so far, although I wish I had more space hahaha. Want to keep it as natural as possible, but adding more layers is sometimes quite difficult.


----------



## victoriae350

I still have to do the far right side!


----------



## MarkySharky

Last home move happening tomorrow.

Next plans:

Space station/area 51 type thing in the top left (need to move the campsite)

Exotic garden or park in the bottom left

Forest area with campsite on the middle left


----------



## Hawt Daddi

MarkySharky said:


> Last home move happening tomorrow.
> 
> Next plans:
> 
> Space station/area 51 type thing in the top left (need to move the campsite)
> 
> Exotic garden or park in the bottom left
> 
> Forest area with campsite on the middle left
> View attachment 257348




rockets pimp nasty


----------



## Luxsama

Starting map (sort of) was this



I flattened it to this (took two days to flatten my entire island and get rid of any water LOL)



And now its this



It is a shame that custom paths don't show up on the map though 

	Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020



victoriae350 said:


> I still have to do the far right side!
> 
> View attachment 255569​



I'm lost on my far right side LOL


----------



## dino

Luxsama said:


> Starting map (sort of) was this
> View attachment 257526



this is an exceptionally centered res services omg. impressive work, too! love seeing an airport so far from res and all that can be done w the entry space!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

All your islands are so amazing! I'm so jealous of your creativity.

Here's my map as of today. The bridge right in front of the airport is being demolished as I'm trying to restructure the rather limited entrance space I have. Hopefully I can figure something out, though! : ) I've moved my neighborhoods TWICE since starting terraforming, and man it's so tedious without TT. Not sure I like the setup I have but I'm so tired of moving buildings so I'm just gonna leave it until move buildings are made available.


----------



## Hanif1807

My map is now neater and more organized now. It's not in its final form though


----------



## Sweetley

- Deleted -​


----------



## Luxsama

dino said:


> this is an exceptionally centered res services omg. impressive work, too! love seeing an airport so far from res and all that can be done w the entry space!


Funny thing is I didn't even look at my map when choosing it bc I knew about terraforming LOL I was kinda just like "its okay we'll work with whatever" until I started watching YouTube videos of other people's islands and I started feeling bad about mine but now I love it


----------



## whimsycreator

I don’t really have the discipline (or ideas) to make a super pretty special island


----------



## Ro1

Jinglefruit said:


> And here's where we are now. Probably going to fence in the area I'm standing and make it a farm if rumours are true, but otherwise, think I've got the town to where I wanted things... Until they add new buildings at least.



I wanna see more!!!


----------



## tanisha23

Before:



After:


----------



## amylsp

Current Map. Haven't done any significant terraforming. Not sure I will, though I love seeing all the creative maps here! My original island/map had the RS very close to the airport, which I realized I didn't like. I restarted to get the RS as close to the center of the map as possible (D4), leaving plenty of space in front to decorate. I was also really picky about the grey rocks/ledges, and restarted until I got the two largest rock formations on the north side of the island and the giant flat rock on the side.


----------



## redsprings

The eyes of Cape God! All of my individual waterfalls represent tears   The only reason the "eyes/face" at the top aren't completely centered is because I want a touristy spot in the empty area next to my museum, but I don't know what to put there. Still working toward finalizing my national park at the upper level as well. Gradually getting there!


----------



## Tikki000

Does this base map exist?  I’m looking for this specific base map where the RS sits a little lower and to the right more.


----------



## Jellieyz

This looks like a mess compared to the others in here >.<

I initially wanted to put all the villagers in one place, but found it hard to do so. So instead I put 5 houses on the second tier and 5 lower tier houses.

The five living on the second tier are (clockwise from left): Fang, Walt, Colton, Flurry and Reneigh
The other five are: Fauna, Beau, Zucker, Octavian and Marina

Zucker, Octavian and Marina live in what I call Octopus Alley, it's close to where I am right now on the map!

My Beach areas are very open and I have no idea what to do with it yet, it took me three or four moves of the campsite to finally figure out where to put it, the beach are where it is right now I like, it's where my home used to be before I moved it again. It's close to the Orchard too!

The bottom left of the island is my WIP Flower Garden, but I need all the hybrids to make that work. The bottom right is also WIP.

I have plans for a Diner there where I will put down another player villager and have them own it.

Well that's that, I probably will tidy it up eventually.


----------



## Blueskyy

Mine is nothing amazing but I’ll post anyway!


----------



## aericell

I finally finished terraforming & laying down paths to my liking (for now), my river is pretty basic but I'm just really happy about my butterfly pond to match my town tune :')


----------



## hallejulia

hallejulia said:


> Here is mine
> View attachment 232480


Two month update:
It is still very much a WIP but I'm really happy with how it turned out so far.


----------



## Sefyre

I haven't started terraforming yet because I'm not there yet, but this is my starting island layout.

I originally wanted my house where the player 2 house is - right side and up high - but didn't realize I couldn't... Yet.

Since I couldn't, I put my house to the left where I could have privacy and easy access to most everything.

I thought I would eventually move my house, but I grew to really like my spot and so instead, I created a second player account to do more interior designing.


----------



## graciemayy

started my island today  i’ll update in a few weeks


----------



## HotFire

I just started finally touching up everything and making things look nice. Not nearly as creative as some of the maps I have seen, but meh.


----------



## gerejuju

LOEY said:


> View attachment 260870
> 
> I finally finished terraforming & laying down paths to my liking (for now), my river is pretty basic but I'm just really happy about my butterfly pond to match my town tune :')


I like how structured this is. I need to get to doing this on my island but it's so much work


----------



## aericell

gerejuju said:


> I like how structured this is. I need to get to doing this on my island but it's so much work


Ah thank you! I’m not too creative so I can’t see myself having something as ambiguous as others


----------



## Hatsushimo

As a preface, *I elected not to commit to any major terraforming*, as I preferred the natural landscape of my island. I like working within those kinds of limitations, I guess, eheh. Ergo the general placement of the rivers and tiers are the work of the Day 1 island generation.

The only things I've used the terraforming feature for have been making minor adjustments (e.g. adding a tile or two of water/land here or there so an otherwise unbuildable bridge could be added) and to make a nice little manmade pond in the town centre.






A few notes:

Villager roster currently 90% finalised; Shelly/Shari will be moving out before my epic quest of island-hopping to reunite with Apollo begins.
Once Apollo DOES move in, I've decided he'll be staying within the walls of my little personal castle (on the eastern wing, opposite of Lillian/Bunnie), and Kurobē/Ken (the northernmost villager) will be moved from his current position to an available spot on the first tier.
As Kurobē/Ken will be moving to a new location someday, the roads leading up to the northeastern corner of the map are more or less provisional. Once Apollo joins the team and villagers are shifted around, the roadwork in the north will change accordingly.
Sometime in the early summer, I plan on moving in a second human villager. I've decided neither the location of the house nor the function of the building, however this will of course reflect in the map someday, so it's worth mentioning.
Naturally, all of this is a work in progress! I'm considering some minor adjustments to the landscape and road placement, however I'm not exactly rushing towards their implementation, as Atsumori/ACNH is most certainly a "long burn" game -- and I prefer to let ideas come to me over time. 
If you happened to see my island map while scrolling through this thread and read this post, thank you for reading, and have a nice day!


----------



## drinkmyrivers

I'm currently trying to muster the courage to re-do the incline by my museum because I put just one in the middle, which is so painfully off center to the door (why, Nintendo?!!). And now I'm considering doing one incline on each side, like most people have done. But it will mean demolishing an incline and a bridge and also transferring a bunch of flowers. I don't know. I'm also in the process of Amiibo-ing Stitches to replace Punchy (or Marina).


----------



## Cheallaigh

Mint said:


> View attachment 232473
> My map so far. I wanted the Resident Service Centre and Airport near each other.
> 
> I couldn't think of a name for my island....


i have this map, but with a blue airport, one of these days i will get around to showing what i've done with it, but it was the first one and i picked it deliberately for the location of the airport/RS... i love it.


----------



## LambdaDelta

LambdaDelta said:


> View attachment 232695
> my map, after about an hour of resetting for an airport+fruit combo I liked
> 
> cherries are the native fruit


updated map



 what a difference a few months makes!


----------



## Sweetley

- Deleted -​


----------



## asuka

here's my map! i quite like it  i reset for about an hour and almost settled for a different one, but i ended up getting this one! the only thing i wanted besides a good layout was fruit that wasn't pears haha, this map gave me cherries!


----------



## Cheallaigh

i got rid of the upper river and left a 3rd level pond in the middle instead(B4)
kept the river on the left from the 3rd tier down to the mouth in the south
in between the pond and the upper river i have a fenced in hybrid breeding setup
there is a waterfall going down to the secret beach(it can be accessed via the western beach)
there's a waterfall sorta like niagara falls from the 3rd tier behind the museum and a series of small cascades going down to the right of it
D/E2 is my orchard
E5 is my hardwood forest
you can see my main garden to the right of the villager houses
behind RS/nooks/ables there's a walled tea garden
directly in front of the museum is a where i placed some of the bugs/fish/small fossils in a pond.
i'm a little ocd about organizing, just a little lol


----------



## Zoella




----------



## Chea

graciemayy said:


> View attachment 262156
> started my island today  i’ll update in a few weeks


Wow you got so lucky with your first two villagers!


----------



## Arckaniel

My original island layout, will post now before I terraform lol


----------



## Uffe

I see many of these terraformed islands and when I look at mine, I feel like I don't have enough room to put anything else on my island, and I'm being very strict about how much space I'm using.


----------



## Xane_MM

Isle Xane, Update 2



(Map last updated May 23rd, not today)​
At first glance, not much has changed on Isle Xane since last time, but look closely and the changes become obvious. The main one is that a lot of the villagers temporarily on the beach now have proper homes:

Cube and Klaus live near the museum, which in itself was moved to the raised area at the upper-right corner of the island. Now they have easy access to knowledge of past fossils, fish, bugs, and art. (Klaus, though...let's just pretend he can actually jump over the small streams.)​
Drake was moved to the small grassy area to the right of the X-shaped river (now named the Xane River). This is so his lot makes use of that tricky triangle-shaped land, and it positions him right beside my house, representing how he was my favorite in my old Wild World town.​
The three houses on the main "street" were replaced with two, properly-sized lots for Bob and Chadder. I thought those two deserved better house locations, so both have quicker access to the plaza now.​
Like Drake, Gabi was placed to the left of my house, on a small raised cliff. This is so her house is visible from my yard, and to represent how she's my new favorite on Isle Xane. She's cute and nice! I mean, I'm talking full-on piano farm cute, boop! (I still find that funny. What an unexpectedly good line from the game with dumbed-down conversations...)​
Mary (the cute girl seen in my profile picture) has moved into the rather plain forest area at the center of the island. This puts her near another cutie, Gabi, and gives her enough room to let lots of flowers bloom around her house (stopped by invisible patterns, of course).​
Another update is that Marina now lives on the island, and will eventually be paced below drake, taking up the lower-right corner of the Xane River. Also, the museum area has a proper location now, up on the upper-right cliff. It has water coming down both sides that can be jumped over, and a turtle-like fossil in front of it. Hopefully Blathers approves of the more impressive entrance compared to the rather plain beach it was on previously.

Lastly, if you wonder why there are random small paths around ponds and the like, those are there to keep flowers from spreading like wildfire across the island slowly every time it rains. I hope you enjoyed this update! (I probably should create an island journal for this, shouldn't I?)


----------



## elo-chan

Zoella said:


> View attachment 264687


ahhh! are you sharmaine on youtube? i watched your island tour and your island is amazing!


----------



## Zoella

elo-chan said:


> ahhh! are you sharmaine on youtube? i watched your island tour and your island is amazing!



Yes I am! Thank you!!


----------



## RoyNumber1

Here’s my ideal map. Don’t plan on changing it. Pretty happy on the final look.


----------



## patrickg

This is where I'm at so far! I really only have one section in the north west corner that hasn't been defined yet... but I'm eagerly awaiting game updates to keep evolving my island  Crossing my fingers for vegetables lol


----------



## dino

patrickg said:


> View attachment 265990
> 
> This is where I'm at so far! I really only have one section in the north west corner that hasn't been defined yet... but I'm eagerly awaiting game updates to keep evolving my island  Crossing my fingers for vegetables lol



your island looks so interesting, wow! the pathwork, all the unique terraforms in the layout, eclectic cast of villagers, etc! if you ever decide to do a tour, i'd love to visit


----------



## patrickg

dino said:


> your island looks so interesting, wow! the pathwork, all the unique terraforms in the layout, eclectic cast of villagers, etc! if you ever decide to do a tour, i'd love to visit


Aw, thank you! For now, I'm really trying to experience the game for what it is. So I've only invited two character using Amiibo and done almost not terraforming  It's been fun to kind of problem solve using the natural landscape that RNG gave me lol


----------



## Namaka

Pretty much done. Needs some minor details.


----------



## Splinter

Nowhere near finished.


----------



## ladymidnight

-


----------



## Jinglefruit

Jinglefruit said:


> View attachment 255412
> 
> And here's where we are now. Probably going to fence in the area I'm standing and make it a farm if rumours are true, but otherwise, think I've got the town to where I wanted things... Until they add new buildings at least.



So I ended up making the farm area anyway, and plenty of other changes, so here's an update.






















A few people asked about pics of the town previously, so here's a random selection, and more can be found on https://jinglefruit.tumblr.com/ (though some areas have yet to be posted and a lot of the left side of town is posted like 50 posts back)


----------



## Nicolette

I'm still working on adding back ponds and a few inclines.






This is the before:


Spoiler


----------



## HappyTails

That's crazy! Your map layout is almost identical to like mine lol, on mine, the secret beach location (mine is more to the left) and my peninsula is on the top left, but the river layout, the two pond locations, the resident services, the airport and the pier on your map is in the same locations as they are on my map. XD



Nicolette said:


>


----------



## Nicolette

HappyTails said:


> That's crazy! Your map layout is almost identical to like mine lol, on mine, the secret beach location (mine is more to the left) and my peninsula is on the top left, but the river layout, the two pond locations, the resident services, the airport and the pier on your map is in the same locations as they are on my map. XD


I think even though the initial maps are random, there are a lot of elements that get repeated. I'm pretty sure two of the four maps I got to choose from had the same exact lakes, but everything else was different!


----------



## Mayor Moon

mizzsnow said:


> I picked this map bc I wanted to put my house in the middle of the mini island there but nobody told me I couldnt past the rivers at the beginning of the game )): things I wish I knew


you can relocate!


----------



## dino

Jinglefruit said:


> So I ended up making the farm area anyway, and plenty of other changes, so here's an update.
> 
> View attachment 266607
> 
> View attachment 266612View attachment 266615
> View attachment 266614View attachment 266616
> View attachment 266617View attachment 266618
> 
> A few people asked about pics of the town previously, so here's some, and more can be found on https://jinglefruit.tumblr.com/ (though some areas have yet to be posted and a lot of the left side of town is posted like 50 posts back)



this looks wiiiicked. your island seems like its got such a great flow & i love all the different elements you are bringing together in decorating! esp those custom tile designs in the top left, what to heck! do you have a link to the creator/creator ID?


----------



## seularin

Zoella said:


> View attachment 264687


i saw your island tour video!! i loved it sm;; your island's so cute!!!


----------



## acnhnik

I'm new to bell tree forum and i thought i would share my progress of my island! i got a lot of inspo for layouts and ideas from 'Sera Island' hhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mix7kFBwsgo. Me and my family share this whole island and its still a work in progress!


----------



## milkyshakey

Switch broke so new map will come asap


----------



## Sterew

I need to fix my campsite area soon haha.


----------



## Skunk

I change my layout like every week.... u.u


----------



## Sophie23

- Nevermind -


----------



## Pendragon1980

Avalon this far...always a WIP


----------



## RandyBatiste

kateycarp said:


> View attachment 266391


I like your island


----------



## Reploid

Before and after. It’s not much but it’s mine.


----------



## Goshi

I really liked the way this turned out, it took a lot of planning and terraforming time to pull it off. I wish my town hall center thingy was just a liiiittle bit further back, though...


----------



## lunar-legend

I'm really proud of what I've done with my island! My house is in the top right corner, and my second character is in the middle. I'm making her house into a rustic shop/cafe.

I have all my dreamies, and I'm just waiting on the rest of the DIY recipes and furniture color variations to finish everything up.


----------



## ladymidnight

-


----------



## Hoshi

Not much but I like it.


----------



## meggiewes

Does anybody have cliffs around their resident services or have seen an island who has done that? I really like the look, but I'm trying to figure out how to do it and make it look like it belongs without covering 3/4ths of my map in cliffs.


----------



## Marte

Marte said:


> I'll be posting it here too then ♡
> 
> View attachment 232476









Update time. Loving how it turned out, but still unsure of what to do with my entrance area.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020



meggiewes said:


> Does anybody have cliffs around their resident services or have seen an island who has done that? I really like the look, but I'm trying to figure out how to do it and make it look like it belongs without covering 3/4ths of my map in cliffs.



I have it behind my Resident Service. But as you can see my island is also covered in cliffs, haha. I made cliffs on both sides of the river behind the RS with the river being on the first level, so it gives off a canyon (?) vibe. For me that looks pretty natural, so that's one way to do it. ^^


----------



## Feraligator

Starting map (March):




April:




June:




Still working on it (house isn't where it is anymore), but I'm so happy with how it's turned out! I was really bored with my island originally from April as the rivers were all basic and it just seemed a bit barren. Adding canals and streams that don't look too uniform and straight really spiced things up on my island, and adding more cliffs makes if feel mountainous and natural. I'm so happy that I didn't reset either as I was contemplating it because of RS and the Airport location, but I'm happy with the entrance even if it's simple!

If you ever feel like resetting but are hesitant, try changing the look first in case you may end up loving it like me!




Also managed to capture my favourite photo so far of Spike by the entrance of the park


----------



## meggiewes

Marte said:


> View attachment 272115
> 
> I have it behind my Resident Service. But as you can see my island is also covered in cliffs, haha. I made cliffs on both sides of the river behind the RS with the river being on the first level, so it gives off a canyon (?) vibe. For me that looks pretty natural, so that's one way to do it. ^^



You have my exact map! (Other than the penninsula) It is so helpful to see!


----------



## Reploid

Marte said:


> View attachment 272115
> 
> Update time. Loving how it turned out, but still unsure of what to do with my entrance area.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> I have it behind my Resident Service. But as you can see my island is also covered in cliffs, haha. I made cliffs on both sides of the river behind the RS with the river being on the first level, so it gives off a canyon (?) vibe. For me that looks pretty natural, so that's one way to do it. ^^


I love how natural this looks.


----------



## Sweetley

- Deleted -​


----------



## Bethboj

Still a work in progress, but finally decided on where my villagers will be living ^^


----------



## dizzy bone

Something about looking at everyone's map is so satisfying. I thought I wouldn't like the path markings from terraforming showing up, but I really grew to like it now! Here's mine as of today:






I'm currently happy with all my villager house placements, although Ken will eventually take over Bianca's spot if she chooses to leave. The only area I'm unsure of is the campsite, but I'm almost always unhappy with it because I just don't like the building/tent itself haha. This is what my map looked like when I first started. 






The only thing that really stayed the same is Scoot and Ursala's house plots. I haven't moved them since I first placed them and I think they are perfect there! The museum is also in the same location just now on the 2nd tier.


----------



## Opal

Still a lot to do but this is my current map:


----------



## CrankyCupcake

I love that we can terraform! Because this means everyone's map will eventually be unique. My map is a reflection (I hope) of my island's theme. Everything's pretty rustic and natural. Rivers are not canals. They flow into another river,  lake or sea. Paths are meandering. Plenty of trees and flowers. For scenes from my island, you can check out *my island's photo journal.*

*

*​


----------



## Lilyacre

CrankyCupcake said:


> I love that we can terraform! Because this means everyone's map will eventually be unique. My map is a reflection (I hope) of my island's theme. Everything's pretty rustic and natural. Rivers are not canals. They flow into another river,  lake or sea. Paths are meandering. Plenty of trees and flowers. For scenes from my island, you can check out *my island's photo journal.*
> ​



I love your map. I just checked out your photo journal too - your island is lovely! I'm also going for the rustic, natural look because I find busy built-up towns a bit much.


----------



## Yay Sweets

Here's mine! Still a WIP but it's looking okay so far. (Dom just moved out today so this is just a tad bit outdated)


----------



## HappyTails

My WIP map. Still a lot to do. I just ordered some stuff so I can start working on my park. It's also taking forever teo move the villagers houses to the neighbor I have set up for them. But at least the three houses that I still have to move aren't in the way of where I want to put my shops so there is that.

Current map






This is how it looked after I terraformed the first time. I didn't like the river






And this is what the starter map looked like


----------



## Le Ham

Now that I feel like I'm starting to more or less finalize how my island is structured, guess I'll throw this here. I don't use any custom paths other than, like, the default clover pattern and similar decorative stuff. I also use a lot of dirt for flowers and bushes that are meant to look planted. The result, as you might be able to tell, is a not very aesthetically pleasing map. But the island itself is, if you choose to take my word for it, gorgeous.






Bonus ducks, here's the original map. I didn't change much. Ursala and Billy are also in their same general locations, though I did adjust their houses a few times.


----------



## Reploid

Le Ham said:


> Now that I feel like I'm starting to more or less finalize how my island is structured, guess I'll throw this here. I don't use any custom paths other than, like, the default clover pattern and similar decorative stuff. I also use a lot of dirt for flowers and bushes that are meant to look planted. *The result, as you might be able to tell, is a not very aesthetically pleasing map*. But the island itself is, if you choose to take my word for it, gorgeous.


I disagree, I think it looks fantastic. I'd love to visit if you're willing to let people tour.


----------



## Sweetley

- Deleted -​


----------



## Adventure9

dizzy bone said:


> Something about looking at everyone's map is so satisfying. I thought I wouldn't like the path markings from terraforming showing up, but I really grew to like it now! Here's mine as of today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently happy with all my villager house placements, although Ken will eventually take over Bianca's spot if she chooses to leave. The only area I'm unsure of is the campsite, but I'm almost always unhappy with it because I just don't like the building/tent itself haha. This is what my map looked like when I first started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that really stayed the same is Scoot and Ursala's house plots. I haven't moved them since I first placed them and I think they are perfect there! The museum is also in the same location just now on the 2nd tier.


Your new island looks really cool ^^


----------



## Lilyacre

I've finally finished terraforming my town, now I'm just adding details and waiting to unlock DIY's. 
I wanted a natural-looking town with lots of log furniture and log ramps. Instead of having lots of paths, I wanted the cliffs and river shapes to naturally guide you around the town, I think it works quite well. It feels obvious where the paths would be if I put them in. 








Spoiler: My favourite spots around the island










This is the top right of the map where Fang and Willow live. I wasn't really sure what to do with the space in front of their houses, so I was just messing about with rivers and cliffs and made this cute little area 




















I am going to decorate this area more to give Whitney and Pekoe their own proper gardens 




I'm going to replace the lantern with a statue from Redd when I find a nice one. 





This is the island in the middle of the village. It's the place you have to walk through a lot to get about, so I wanted it to be pretty


----------



## emmistargazer

My island, I got Deirdre and Iggly as my starting villagers which made me happy, they are both villagers I think are cute and can live with eventhough they arent my dreamies.
 I feel very happy with a green airport and cherries as my fruit. Got Windflowers as starting flowers.

Did reset multiple times to get this one, but decided before I knew what villagers I got that this was it. Can't complain about anything.

Did decide to put my villagers on the beach because I dont know where I want them yet and I want to be able to terraform (once I unlocked it) freely. Will probably move my home to the beach as well when I can, because like I said, I want to terraform freely. But very happy with everything (eventhough I would've prefered pears over cherries but oh well)


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Not at all done yet. I’m worried my island is becoming a bit too regular, so I need to tweak the balance a bit between structure and wildness. I don’t have a theme, but I want it to feel a bit wild and free and be full of color. My natural inclination tends to want to coordinate things by color, symmetry, etc, but I am trying to fight that. I may change the dispersed paving stones to winding paths. Need to have something to break up the flowers for when I need to drop items or shoot down balloons. I think I still like my orderly museum hill, but not quite sure yet. The museum is so big and grand looking compare to the humbler looking other building, I don’t know quite how to fit it in


----------



## DirtyD

Here is the map for Pooville.. my first and main island:






Here is the map for my new 2nd island I just made yesterday, Hookaville (lame the 2nd H wouldnt fit) I still have my Pooville island too. This wasn't a restart, but a completely 2nd island.


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin

I haven't even begun to play my town map. I'm blocked, and overwhelmed with ideas but I'm also scared if Nintendo adds more buildings or  furniture because they I might have to change what I've done. Does anyone have any advice on where to start?


----------



## dino

Yael said:


> I haven't even begun to play my town map. I'm blocked, and overwhelmed with ideas but I'm also scared if Nintendo adds more buildings or  furniture because they I might have to change what I've done. Does anyone have any advice on where to start?



i've seen a lot of people start square by square or section by section with their island! i think the important thing for me has been to find an idea that really excites me and then just start making it, focusing on that one. often - it evolves into more terraforming, design and ideas for spaces, etc.

personally i use both a written list of ideas for outside spaces and visually draw out a map of my island, adding rough ideas and measurements as i go. this makes it feel orderly, but also adaptable. i also lean quite heavily into the theme of my island, so that is a helpful tool, too. have you set a theme? what themes have you seen tha tmake you most happy? what goes with that theme? what items do you enjoy the most?

maybe try to focus on the buildings/items you have currently and just leave some open sections as flower fields or forest or things easy to change in the future so that you have room for any future buildings. i do think its important to remember that there are no building plans currently released and, so it won't happen for several months. you deserve to enjoy playing in the meanwhile! and items can always be switched out. nothing you do is permanent!

finally, i think looking at other people's islands - tours on youtube, twitter blogging, threads of screenshots here on tbf, can help inspire you so much! take from that, adapt and find what specifically you most like about what other people have done. follow that zest, that thrill and allow yourself to build piece by piece, not thinking about the whole of the island! AC is a game that shouldn't cause you anxiety <3


----------



## Chrystina

I'm just going to leave this here for KH fans <3 (still a WIP and Amelia and Marcie arent permanent residents)


----------



## naranjita

naranjita said:


> View attachment 252314
> this is the closest I've ever been to being happy with my island, and tbh it's still not very impressive... but it's easy to navigate and all my neighbors have their own personalized yard (except for Lionel who needs to take a hint and yeet), which was one of my goals. I need to decorate the shopping area a little more, but I think this is more or less my definitive map!


oh boy, my island has changed a lot since I first posted in this thread! I liked my old layout a lot, but deep down I really wanted my island to look more natural, and recently I bit the bullet and went for an almost complete overhaul. it's still a work in progress in many aspects (lol idk what to do with the area to the right of the airport) but I'm really liking it so far!


----------



## MTG_Adventures

This is a poor quality edit of my before and current island setup! Long way lol


----------



## Carina

Carina said:


> This is an updated version of the town map which I posted a few days ago:
> 
> View attachment 233031
> 
> I just couldn't wait to unlock the Island Designer app, so I time travelled   But I think I won't do it again.
> 
> I'm finished with changing the river shape, but there's still a lot to do, like building bridges and ramps, improving my paths, planting more flowers and trees, ...
> The possibilities are truly limitless!



I restarted because I wasn't happy anymore with my town name and airport colour. I also didn't like my island's short pier. It's a pity that there is no way to change them without resetting!
My new island has an orange airport and oranges as native fruit, just like I wanted - I think it's a very pretty combination  
I tried to recreate the shape of my first island, but with a few little changes, e.g. other paths, other house locations, other bridges/ramps,...
I don't regret it, I like it even more than my first one (although both maps look similar)!


----------



## whimsu

ok, this is the map for my first island, tropicana. i didn't do TOO much resetting. i was moreso interested in the fruit (i thought we would have perfect fruit in new horizons, and i love perfect peaches) and my airport color. well. i got a green airport (i disliked it at the time but it's grown on me) but i had Dom as a starting villager and i liked him so i stayed with this map. i learned that there are things i dislike about this layout. i dislike all the rocks on the beach for SURE. i also didn't like the river coming in from the west.





i started my second island on my lite yesterday, and going into it, i wanted a river coming in from the east, i wanted my fishing pier and little patch of grass that goes out(i forget what its called??) to be opposite of what they are in tropicana. i also wanted resident services farther from the airport, orange or yellow airport, a fruit other than peaches, the secret beach preferably in the middle, AND as little rocks as possible. this is what i ended up with..  ONE ROCK YA'LL. AND IT'S SO OUT OF THE WAY. i was so ecstatic. the airport isn't as far as i'd like it, and the secret beach isn't in the middle, but i DID get an orange airport, oranges as my fruit AAAND HAZEL as a starting villager. i'm keeping it. i think it's going to work out really well!


----------



## Carina

whimsu said:


> ok, this is the map for my first island, tropicana. i didn't do TOO much resetting. i was moreso interested in the fruit (i thought we would have perfect fruit in new horizons, and i love perfect peaches) and my airport color. well. i got a green airport (i disliked it at the time but it's grown on me) but i had Dom as a starting villager and i liked him so i stayed with this map. i learned that there are things i dislike about this layout. i dislike all the rocks on the beach for SURE. i also didn't like the river coming in from the west.
> View attachment 280488
> 
> 
> i started my second island on my lite yesterday, and going into it, i wanted a river coming in from the east, i wanted my fishing pier and little patch of grass that goes out(i forget what its called??) to be opposite of what they are in tropicana. i also wanted resident services farther from the airport, orange or yellow airport, a fruit other than peaches, the secret beach preferably in the middle, AND as little rocks as possible. this is what i ended up with..  ONE ROCK YA'LL. AND IT'S SO OUT OF THE WAY. i was so ecstatic. the airport isn't as far as i'd like it, and the secret beach isn't in the middle, but i DID get an orange airport, oranges as my fruit AAAND HAZEL as a starting villager. i'm keeping it. i think it's going to work out really well!
> 
> View attachment 280489​



Wow, I've never seen an island with only one rock. Because of that, I've always thought there has to be at least one on each side! That's very interesting!


----------



## whimsu

Carina said:


> Wow, I've never seen an island with only one rock. Because of that, I've always thought there has to be at least one on each side! That's very interesting!


i hadn't either! i'm very thankful to have found this map xD


----------



## Daisies

Thought I’d share my map here since ive almost finished redesigning my island!  (sorry for the bad quality, especially the the first pic) 

This is how it was previously:



And this is how it is now:



Each section feels like it flows better now and the river feels a bit more natural, however I still need to build some bridges & inclines as you can see in the map
(Side note, Bon Bon is moving tomorrow and I’m scanning teddy in)


----------



## Lilyacre

Carina said:


> I restarted because I wasn't happy anymore with my town name and airport colour. I also didn't like my island's short pier. It's a pity that there is no way to change them without resetting!
> My new island has an orange airport and oranges as native fruit, just like I wanted - I think it's a very pretty combination
> I tried to recreate the shape of my first island, but with a few little changes, e.g. other paths, other house locations, other bridges/ramps,...
> I don't regret it, I like it even more than my first one (although both maps look similar)!View attachment 280160



i love your map!

It's spaced out really nicely and the river shape is so unique!


----------



## cucumberzest

Here's my current map.




I'm...okay with it. Of course, it's not done, but I love the natural look that I see in many maps. I'm a more spontaneous terraformer/designer, not a planner, so it is easier to go angular instead of that natural look. Like, I just look at a section, think of a possible idea and just go for it because I know if I plan I'll never get to actually doing anything.

The biggest thing I'm not too fond of is how the river looks on the map. Maybe it's too bulky and ridged? I'm gonna put something in that section under the river under my house. Don't know what it'd be, though. Maybe a concert area? After that, I'll fix that river, make it curve more cleanly. Should just block out a section and fix the river.

Than there is the pond above my house. What an eyesore. Maybe I'll pinch it in near the waterfall section and put something up there. What? I don't know. Maybe a secret garden/graveyard? I'd need to get a lot more art for that. Hmm, don't know. We'll see.


----------



## Pintuition

Here is my latest map, complete with labels! I wish I had screenshotted my original map but I don't think I actually ever did!


----------



## rosabelle

Restarted last Sunday and was finally able to find a map I like with peaches + blue airport. A little similar to my old map except this one has a bigger peninsula (yay!) but I got a dock that's a lot shorter than my old one (I think I had the long dock size length). Considering all the requirements I wanted (Peaches, blue airport, secret beach in the middle, big peninsula and RS in the middle-ish before airport) it took a few days to find it lol.


----------



## Sophie23

Nevermind


----------



## SleepyMimeko

Here's an updated map of Bella including all current villagers.


----------



## cucumberzest

So...I said I didn't like my map. Well, I decided to go ham with the terraforming. Here's my new map:




Uh, well, it's something.
Seems like I'm gonna have all eight inclines in three days time.


----------



## Lotusblossom

Am I the only one who's never seen an orange airport!?!? And I have reset a lot...


----------



## NatsumiSummer




----------



## dizzy bone

Here's my latest map and probably my last big update because I'm finally happy with my campsite and the space behind my museum. My landscaping/terraforming is now done! I just need to decorate my cafe.

Here's the map I posted last month. I added a new character for my cafe and moved around an incline and campsite since then!


----------



## Sander

-Delete-


----------



## cucumberzest

dizzy bone said:


> Here's my latest map and probably my last big update because I'm finally happy with my campsite and the space behind my museum. My landscaping/terraforming is now done! I just need to decorate my cafe.
> 
> Here's the map I posted last month. I added a new character for my cafe and moved around an incline and campsite since then!


It's crazy how some people like you can make their island look SO much bigger by the way they layout their map. Nice job! The place looks huge!


----------



## aericell

LOEY said:


> View attachment 260870
> 
> I finally finished terraforming & laying down paths to my liking (for now), my river is pretty basic but I'm just really happy about my butterfly pond to match my town tune :')



Map update


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

y’all can probably tell where I have control on designing my island (I was contracted by my mom for the museum and neighborhood tho)


----------



## lenoreluna

Sander said:


> *Welcome to Wyldecrest!*
> 
> View attachment 285698
> 
> I already had +1.000 hours logged on two islands over the last 4 months, and now I know exactly what I’m looking for in my island! So I decided to start from scratch with that knowledge in mind. I made the decision to not stop resetting until ALL conditions I was resetting for were met, and it took me two weeks, but the resetting finally paid off! I’ve been playing w/ this map for about a week now and it definitely takes AC to new heights for me again!
> 
> + This specific island layout was the most important factor. Resident Services is central & its placement on the map grid is my favorite of all possible maps. A lot of maps annoy me in that aspect for some reason.
> + Native: Apples, Mums, Blue airport.
> + Cherries & cosmos for sister fruit & flowers.
> + Big rock formations w/ the water in them on the top edges of the beach.
> + Long version of the pier
> + Redd’s beach in the mid, exactly in line with Resident Services.
> +  peninsula in the top left: I can now both place a building on the peninsula and make a secret passageway to the little strip of beach and rock behind it, making it perfect for a little shrine area.
> 
> Villagers were honestly not even that important since I’d get my favorites in their default houses later on... But I got Bam! He’s one of my favorite villagers, but his default house is a let down imo, so I’m glad to get him in his starter house and I’m even considering in making him a permanent resident now!


I am currently doing the same thing! I had about 600 hours logged and now I know exactly what I am looking for and resetting for it. How many hours a day on average did you reset for? I am about 5 days into resetting (spend about 3 - 4 hours a day resetting) and it is super frustrating, but I want this to be the only time I reset. I don't have a specific map I am looking for but my main requirements are:

+ Blue Airport
+ Native apples, peaches, or cherries for fruit
+ Resident Services fairly central
+ South/South or South/East river mouths
+ Long pier on the left
+ Airport at least 8 spaces to the left of RS
+ At least one big northern rock with the water pools
+ Preferably no small blocking rocks on the beach (the rocks in the water and the ones you can decorate are fine)


----------



## Sander

lenoreluna said:


> I am currently doing the same thing! I had about 600 hours logged and now I know exactly what I am looking for and resetting for it. How many hours a day on average did you reset for? I am about 5 days into resetting (spend about 3 - 4 hours a day resetting) and it is super frustrating, but I want this to be the only time I reset. I don't have a specific map I am looking for but my main requirements are:
> 
> + Blue Airport
> + Native apples, peaches, or cherries for fruit
> + Resident Services fairly central
> + South/South or South/East river mouths
> + Long pier on the left
> + Airport at least 8 spaces to the left of RS
> + At least one big northern rock with the water pools
> + Preferably no small blocking rocks on the beach (the rocks in the water and the ones you can decorate are fine)



I think it's a great decision! The first 2 days were slow, but other than it was worth it!

I also resetted 3-4 hours daily on average and it was a pain, just keep telling yourself it’s the only time you’ll have to endure this. It’s all RNG luck, but statistically speaking you should be able to find your dream map sooner than me because you have multiple maps and native fruit you consider.

Good luck finding your map, I’m curious to see it on here real soon hopefully!


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Reset my island when the diving update came, still cant decide what the heck I'm going to do with this island but like... natural heart pond and 3 waterfalls <3


----------



## Jessi

Definitely gonna be some more changes but I'm pretty happy with the layout


----------



## Sophie23

Anyone good at designing maps on the acnh map designer?


----------



## The Hidden Owl

It's been two months since my last update and it feels like so much has changed. I don't know if you can tell from the map comparison, but I'm almost satisfied (lol as I've moved villager houses around hundreds of times) with the major terraforming. 





Friendly reminder to takes breaks from designing, or even playing when you're feeling burnt-out or discouraged. It's completely normal and ok to feel that way. Just don't let it tax you!


Last post:


The Hidden Owl said:


> All your islands are so amazing! I'm so jealous of your creativity.
> 
> Here's my map as of today. The bridge right in front of the airport is being demolished as I'm trying to restructure the rather limited entrance space I have. Hopefully I can figure something out, though! : ) I've moved my neighborhoods TWICE since starting terraforming, and man it's so tedious without TT. Not sure I like the setup I have but I'm so tired of moving buildings so I'm just gonna leave it until move buildings are made available.
> 
> View attachment 257750


----------



## NuttyS

I never thought to take one at the start! But here’s Amity right now. 
The sideways heart pond was a natural upright heart one from the start, but I changed it the other week as I changed that area and the sideways one fits in better.


----------



## The Pennifer

Here is my island map of BellFlower ... I am still having a blast dreaming up new terraforming ideas! I probably would never change the layout of my villagers homes but I do have some empty tracts of land in anticipation of future buildings ?


----------



## g u a v a

pretty happy with how my map is shaping up ! i've managed to work with the existing layout of my rivers ^^


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

After months of thinking over it, I finally decided to get a second island! Evwirt is a SH island and still is a WIP. I’m looking forward to updating this one; I have full control over it!


----------



## dizzy bone

Nothing changed since my last post but I made a version with some of the locations written out!


----------



## Aliuvial

*So after about three days worth of thinking. I restarted my island I've sunk 600+ hours into from day 1. Deleted the save and didn't keep any items on a friends island decided you know what I can get everything again. I finally settled on a pretty neat lay out that has a lot of room to grow compared to my past island. 

And the RS building is perfectly lined up with my airport so I can have a solo path leading right there like I always wanted.. I can't wait to progress this island..*


----------



## crispmaples

Aliuvial said:


> *So after about three days worth of thinking. I restarted my island I've sunk 600+ hours into from day 1. Deleted the save and didn't keep any items on a friends island decided you know what I can get everything again. I finally settled on a pretty neat lay out that has a lot of room to grow compared to my past island.
> 
> And the RS building is perfectly lined up with my airport so I can have a solo path leading right there like I always wanted.. I can't wait to progress this island..*
> 
> ​




This is almost my map, exactly! I think my Resident services is just a little to the right. I picked it because of the heart pond, river exits, and the resident services distance from the DAL.​


----------



## Aliuvial

Progress so far: Island homes are now where I want them, as is my own home. paths are going down using denim pathing that's why its not showing up on the map. Though I will have dirt path areas when I decide to add them! Now its time for editing some small areas! I am keeping all the natrual environments my island came with. I did jimmy the river a little bit to give my central area  bit more room! I plan to add heaps of skipping areas with some tree's and other such things on them! 





​


----------



## HappyTails

Here's the map I reset for last night. 
The main thing I was looking for was a secret beach off to the side, that was pretty much it. The fact that I got peaches and a yellow airport was pure luck.


----------



## Acnl_starfall

HappyTails said:


> Here's the map I reset for last night.
> The main thing I was looking for was a secret beach off to the side, that was pretty much it. The fact that I got peaches and a yellow airport was pure luck.
> 
> View attachment 298844


I have the exact same map, like the river formation, cliffs, ponds are all the exact same!!!


----------



## HappyTails

We are map twinies.


----------



## Holla

Here’s my before and after:

March 29th 2020





August 8th 2020




I’ve kept terraforming to a minimum as I like it that way (kudos to those who have done a ton though they look amazing). I mostly made my upper left cliff bigger and slightly adjusted the river to fit bridges as well as make the eastern part a bit lower so my north eastern area had more land to work with. 

I’m not totally done with my island yet, but the majority of terraforming is.


----------



## NuttyS

Swapped my Area 51 moon bit with my funfair bit, so here’s the updated map!


----------



## Maplelily

Just redid my whole island. Took about 3 weeks.


----------



## Splinter

March:





August:


----------



## Shinjukuwu

Mobile photo, but at least it's passable!


----------



## Lotusblossom

like this post if youve reset your map!


----------



## Aliuvial

Big map update!! - Huge changes, I decided never to mess with the hills and layers up the back of my island! I will edit the rivers some more. I started with three now I sort of spread out the first one a little. Many jumping islands covered in trees and other such things!! Working on many small incline areas!


----------



## Sophie23

It’s a wip but what do you think?


----------



## Khaelis

I recently began redesigning my island, as I was unhappy with my previous design and where it was going. I'm still relocating things, and I've been using a site to draw out a plan ahead of time. I'm expecting to start this project in four days, hopefully. However, I recently did start on the river and I'm loving it already!!

This is the design from the online tool I've been using: 





And this is the river I completed about an hour ago: 





Obviously, it won't be exact but that's why I made a plan. It's just a draft! XD


----------



## P. Star

Here's my map for now. Let's see how long it lasts before I decide to terraform again.

EDIT: Well that didn’t take long. Here’s my new map


----------



## BananaMan

There are a couple sections/neighborhoods that I'm still working on (might end up redoing altogether) but I'm pleased with the overall layout. I just wish I'd taken screenshots in the beginning so I could compare then and now!


----------



## HappyTails

Here's mine.

Current WIP map of Moon River (after tonight's terraforming session)






I'm going to be thinning my paths from 3 to 2 in some areas The 3 looks too chunky. I love cliffs so there are obviously going to be randomized cliffs. I like water too, but not all the over the place so I'm doing random watering spots as well. My villagers are also going to be spread out. I think the neighborhood thing is cute, but I want them to all have their own little personal space. I'm not planning my terraforming, I'm just playing it by ear. For me, playing it by ear instead of planning it out, seems to be working better. Also, I'm not going over overboard with it like before. Just working on it a little bit every night. But in all, I'm loving how it's turning out. I'm hoping to be far enough along with the terraforming by the time the leaves start turning their fall color. And my island can make it's Dream Address debut with fall colors.


This was a few days ago






This is the original map


----------



## HappyTails

I decided to revamp my island. Here's my new WIP map (September 10th 2020)






Unfortunately this means it's going to likely take it a bit longer to get it's Dream Address.


----------



## Mu~

Got peaches and airport aligned with the RS.
I hope this is my definitive one. The only things that bug me is the tiny peninsula that doesn't offer many decoration possibilities and the RS is only 8 spaces away from the airport entrance.


----------



## Manon_Despoina

Mu~ said:


> Got peaches and airport aligned with the RS.
> I hope this is my definitive one. The only things that bug me is the tiny peninsula that doesn't offer many decoration possibilities and the RS is only 8 spaces away from the airport entrance.



I had exactly the same island, including the peaches! While it is now terraformed, it is still nice to see the map again.. good luck with it!

(It is also nice to see another person who doesn't mind the services center being close to the airport.)


----------



## Mu~

Manon_Despoina said:


> I had exactly the same island, including the peaches! While it is now terraformed, it is still nice to see the map again.. good luck with it!
> 
> (It is also nice to see another person who doesn't mind the services center being close to the airport.)


I mind a bit, like, wish it was 2 tiles to the north. I have to choose between making a cool entrance or decorating the RS with fences and bushes


----------



## Seelie

Thought it'd be nice for my first official post to the forum (after lurking since New Horizons came out) to be an island map share -- this is my current map!  I reset my save file recently and got an island with Resident Services lined up correctly to the airport and I absolutely love it.  About to go grab my ninth plot and go villager hunting for the night. 

My original map:


----------



## Manon_Despoina

Mu~ said:


> I mind a bit, like, wish it was 2 tiles to the north. I have to choose between making a cool entrance or decorating the RS with fences and bushes



I think that map doesn't exist, though 

I understand what you mean, in the end I opted for a straight path to the resident services and making that whole area part of a very large entrance  Unfortunately, I cannot upload a picture of my map since the sizes of my files are always too large for some reason. One day I will figure out how to do it,I hope


----------



## Queenno

Seelie said:


> View attachment 318970
> 
> Thought it'd be nice for my first official post to the forum (after lurking since New Horizons came out) to be an island map share -- this is my current map!  I reset my save file recently and got an island with Resident Services lined up correctly to the airport and I absolutely love it.  About to go grab my ninth plot and go villager hunting for the night.
> 
> My original map:
> 
> View attachment 318971


I reset my island few days ago and I now have almost the same map, this is very interesting to see what you've done with yours! How is it that you only have 8 villagers though?


----------



## Seelie

Queenno said:


> I reset my island few days ago and I now have almost the same map, this is very interesting to see what you've done with yours! How is it that you only have 8 villagers though?
> 
> View attachment 319080



Ooh nice!  I didn't realize how much the airport / resident services locations could vary by, that's super interesting. 

You can get 3 stars with only 8 villagers!  So I just never put down the last 2 plots because I wanted to minimize the number of villager houses I'd have to move around after unlocking terraforming.  (And plus I wanted to save the villager hunting as a 'reward' for terraforming / decorating the island!) 

I actually did just get Kiki last night and will be going villager hunting again today for my 10th villager.  Moving Kiki in did get my island to 5 stars without any other changes, so I'm not sure if maybe you need at least 9 villagers to get that?


----------



## Queenno

Seelie said:


> Ooh nice!  I didn't realize how much the airport / resident services locations could vary by, that's super interesting.
> 
> You can get 3 stars with only 8 villagers!  So I just never put down the last 2 plots because I wanted to minimize the number of villager houses I'd have to move around after unlocking terraforming.  (And plus I wanted to save the villager hunting as a 'reward' for terraforming / decorating the island!)
> 
> I actually did just get Kiki last night and will be going villager hunting again today for my 10th villager.  Moving Kiki in did get my island to 5 stars without any other changes, so I'm not sure if maybe you need at least 9 villagers to get that?


I did not know we could have 3 stars with only 8 villagers (and I did not remember we only need 3 stars to unlock terraforming!) To me we were supposed to have 10 villagers to get 5 stars but I am certainly wrong. I like having a lot of villagers so I did not really think about all of this haha


----------



## HappyTails

Updated map (September 15th 2020)
I'm really loving how this is turning out.






Still a lot of work to do but slowly but surely it's coming along quite nicely.


----------



## Seelie

A before & after! 

View attachment 318971





Not a whole lot other than two more villagers being added and the respective areas being fleshed out has changed since my last post, but I feel like it's a cool difference from the original map, at least.


----------



## HappyTails

Updated map (September 21st 2020)


----------



## Feraligator

Spoiler: Starting map













Spoiler: April













Spoiler: June


----------



## Airysuit

This is my island ❣





It is still have some small plans and 5 dreamies to go, but i love it so much! Its home 

I haven't changed a lot of the original shapes of rivers and cliffs, since i wanted to keep it natural as possible and be creative with what i got 
I love terraforming tho, and it may not seem like it but there has definitely been some of that


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

I'm honestly debating re doing my island.  I don't want to reset.  I just want to re do the whole damn thing lol


----------



## meggiewes

Watchingthetreetops said:


> I'm honestly debating re doing my island.  I don't want to reset.  I just want to re do the whole damn thing lol



I've done that with my cliffs and rivers three times! It us definitely doable. It just takes a lot of bells to move everything around.


----------



## deirdresgf

Seelie said:


> A before & after!
> 
> View attachment 318971
> 
> View attachment 320428
> 
> Not a whole lot other than two more villagers being added and the respective areas being fleshed out has changed since my last post, but I feel like it's a cool difference from the original map, at least.


WHA- THE TALENT, I NEED TO COME TO YOUR ISLAND N O W
i just saw the dream address on the picture, i'm excited to visit lol)

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020

here is my default map and my current map! i clearly haven’t terraformed really at all because I really loved my default map, and I won’t be terraforming because i suck at terraforming. my island is still in progress so sorry if it looks kinda bad haha


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

The first was my starting map. The second is my map now. sorry it is side ways.


----------



## scaredlittlebug

I'm really loving my map so far, and I think my character icons look so cute now that we got the new skin and and eye colors


----------



## meggiewes

Here is an old screenshot of my island map (two weeks ago), so it is currently "out of date", but the terraforming on it is correct. I haven't shown my map for a really long time and I wanted to join in on showing off how drastically your map can change over time.




I gave up on keeping the area in B1 open, so I closed it off to make my own private/secret beach while I completely opened up the side where my secret beach is. I have a few different water features on the island, but I only have one pond! I can't figure out where I have the space to put another. I am working on either fitting another pond or just having my one conservatory pond up in my museum.

The only thing I have left to fiddle with terraforming wise is the island in the middle of the lake. I have to expand the lake and make the island bigger because I want a bridge to go across that point and make a cute little island area. But, that is very low down on my list of priorities at the moment. I might fiddle with it before Halloween and put a little witch cove on the island.






And now for a couple of reference pics. On the left is a picture of my map on the very first day! On the right is a picture of my map plan that I had transformed my island into. I don't feel like wading through all of my screenshots to try to find a picture of my actual map from that time. It was during that time period where I had an issue with wanting cliffs behind my resident services but feeling like the cliffs looked entirely out of place. It was that problem that started my entire map transformation!


----------



## udinafrog

Here goes mine:





I was pretty OK with my original layout. I've just done some terraforming to add some "flower" look to the birth of the river, the lake, a small waterfall and a pond near my characte's house. Also, I like it green with many trees.


----------



## meggiewes

I have a map update! This one was taken three days ago and it the most current one I have so far. I decided to move Sherb back by my house instead of being on the beach. I needed to give him a garden and I realized that flowers don't grow naturally on the beach, so it would be strange to have them there (for me). I have one more house to move (Bianca gets to finally move off of the beach) and then the rest of the buildings are pretty much in place except for a couple of minor adjustments. When I finish moving all of the buildings, I'm going to reward myself by adding the final villager plot for Velma!




I almost have all of my bridges done on my first level of my island. It is going to be strange when I finally get to the point where I won't need to carry around my pole vault and soon I will be able to store my ladder in a place where I only get on top of every so often to decorate or if a fossil spawns on it.


----------



## Seelie

Just started a new save file on my boyfriend's switch!  I wanted something where the airport entrance lined up with the Resident Services plaza, but otherwise was as different as possible from my current island, and I think this fits the bill, with different river mouths, a far right secret beach, and a lower peninsula.


----------



## bestfriendsally

the in-complete map of my up-coming island :3




i'll post the actual map when i get to playing it after christmas :3


----------



## Slothicans

.


----------



## Veerle

Seelie said:


> A before & after!
> 
> View attachment 318971
> 
> View attachment 320428
> 
> Not a whole lot other than two more villagers being added and the respective areas being fleshed out has changed since my last post, but I feel like it's a cool difference from the original map, at least.





Seelie said:


> A before & after!
> 
> View attachment 318971
> 
> View attachment 320428
> 
> Not a whole lot other than two more villagers being added and the respective areas being fleshed out has changed since my last post, but I feel like it's a cool difference from the original map, at least.


your island is very beautiful. just saw it in my dream. ;-)


----------



## Seelie

Veerle said:


> your island is very beautiful. just saw it in my dream. ;-)


Ahh thank you so much, I'm glad you enjoyed your dream visit!


----------



## Lanstar

My map of Everbloom right now. After Halloween, I might tweak building placements a bit.


----------



## kendallrosee

Seelie said:


> View attachment 327357
> 
> Just started a new save file on my boyfriend's switch!  I wanted something where the airport entrance lined up with the Resident Services plaza, but otherwise was as different as possible from my current island, and I think this fits the bill, with different river mouths, a far right secret beach, and a lower peninsula.



We are map twins!! Almost exactly the same except beach rocks, secret beach and peninsula! I'd love to play together some time and see the differences we come up with!


----------



## Seelie

kendallrosee said:


> We are map twins!! Almost exactly the same except beach rocks, secret beach and peninsula! I'd love to play together some time and see the differences we come up with!



Oh I'd love that!  My island is in no shape to be seen right now but it'd be super cool to see down the line how they end up being terraformed and decorated.  Do you have a particular theme for yours?  Mine will end up being somewhat urbanized, I think -- villagers in neighborhoods, streets, canals, etc.


----------



## eseamir

Seelie said:


> A before & after!
> 
> View attachment 318971
> 
> View attachment 320428
> 
> Not a whole lot other than two more villagers being added and the respective areas being fleshed out has changed since my last post, but I feel like it's a cool difference from the original map, at least.


this is such a beautiful map!! I wish I could be as creative as this while setting things up


----------



## Seelie

eseamir said:


> this is such a beautiful map!! I wish I could be as creative as this while setting things up



Aww thank you so much, that's so kind of you to say!


----------



## Winona

Seelie said:


> A before & after!
> 
> View attachment 318971
> 
> View attachment 320428
> 
> Not a whole lot other than two more villagers being added and the respective areas being fleshed out has changed since my last post, but I feel like it's a cool difference from the original map, at least.



Whoa. This is definitely the prettiest island I've EVER seen. I just visited it and all I can say is I'm overwhelmed. Everything about it is perfect!


----------



## Seelie

Winona said:


> Whoa. This is definitely the prettiest island I've EVER seen. I just visited it and all I can say is I'm overwhelmed. Everything about it is perfect!



Oh my god thank you so much!  I'm so glad you enjoyed visiting!


----------



## HappyTails

WIP map of Angel Bay. Believe me, the actual real time on island version looks a heck of a lot better than this map is showing. XD






My starting map


----------



## Livia

DevilFalls map that took 73 resets to get




After I unlock terraforming, I want to make a large central waterfall on the third and second cliff and pretend that that area is called "DevilFalls" and that's how the island was named. I think the main river looks a little like horns which is awesome even though I didn't plan it.


----------



## jejune

very beginning map:




and now!:



i'm pretty bad at terraforming, but i've been trying to create a very natural flow on the island.


----------



## HappyTails

Updated map





I'm about to start working on the area around the Able Sisters as i just moved their shop there. Needs a lot of work, including getting rid of the cliff in front of it.


----------



## TheRevienne

Here’s my original map, part way through the 1st changes and the map after the 2nd lot of changes i did. Kinda want to redo it but I know I’d go for something similar so, not much point :’D I just like designing islands though :’D


----------



## HappyTails

Here's my updated map. Since my last update, I had moved Fauna and Muffy's houses, Bones had moved in and did some terraforming around and in front of the Able's Sister's shop. I only have Zell's house left to move and I kind of have an idea on where I'm going to put it. Then I can focus on actually terraforming and landscaping. After I get the rest of the inclines up, then I will get a DA for people to visit.

Anyways, enough talking, he's the updated map.


----------



## Tiffkaboo

Currently working on repaving my whole map with the grey stone instead of the pinkish stone. Probably going to move all the buildings sometime this week...​


----------



## FuwaKiwi

After 7 days of resetting in 2 hour terms, I finally found my new island.


----------



## Minou

I changed half of my island design near the end of the summer, doing a lot of terraforming.

This is what it looked like before the changes:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is what it looks like after:


----------



## AlyssaAC

Finally decided to settle on this new map. It's the same map as my mom's island except for a couple things being different, like our peninsulas being in different places. I've always passed up this map because I didn't want to copy my mom, but you know something? I decided to the heck with it, I'll go with it. I'm quite happy now and think I can finally stop starting over soo dang much. (Really got to break this habit...) I've already started planning out a couple of things I would like to fix. Hopefully I can get a five star island rating just like my mom without terraforming too much, but just enough to even things out a little. ^-^





I also really love that star pond behind Resident Services.


----------



## Sander

I've resetted 5 times since March as there always was something about my map that bothered me, but the moment I saw this map I knew I would never find a map meeting my requirements better than this one... I feel like there's something happening everywhere and this would qualify as the perfect canvas for me! Here's to NEVER resetting again! 

+ 3 out of 4 rocks have tide pools. 
+ Blue airport & peaches.
+ Biggest peninsula size in the top left corner.
+ The big dock.
+ Redd's beach located in the middle.
+ No "useless" rocks on the beach on which I can not place anything.
+ Placement of Resident Services being in the exact middle of 2 grids.

My only concern is I already decided Reneigh will be one of my permanent villagers, but she ended up being my starter & I do not like the starter interiors... So she has got to go at one point and I'll have to invite her back. 
Also would've prefered apples over peaches as native fruit, but apples are my sister fruit, so I'm having both of my top 2 fruits.


----------



## jiny

my map right now! when i unlock terraforming, i will probably post an updated version


----------



## Jinglefruit

Jinglefruit said:


> Jump to my last post








Thought I'd update my map post. Mostly only smaller changes ane re-routing through town. (Quote jumps to last update.)

Pretty much just waiting on new buildings being added now. (Or what I really want is more villager plots!) Intend on having the cafe in the large-ish grass square in front of my house (3C), and gardening shop in the circle between Judy's rectangle and the skull lake (5E). Also have a bit of space at bottom of 4B which I hope can get a building too. - probably having to carve out some of the river.

And some pics of some of the changes. DA is on the map pic, which I am updating soon with a fresh coat of snow. (Warning: Some adult humour)








Top of the farm, and Spike's spike pit.







Overgrown beach, where the turtles gather.







My front garden and what's left of "The Heights", where all my purple villagers were at one point. Now it's just Kidd, though could do with sorting the furniture out a bit.







The lakes by the town hall, which gets very popular in the tourneys! And the Skull lake, which greets my visitors.


----------



## Gigi_Pawpoint

DREAM ADDRESS IN SIGNATURE


----------



## jejune

updated my map and my dream address! i filled in the valleys between the elevations and also added in the river for some water interest. i had the worst, worst terraforming regret after i did this initially, but now i'm pretty happy with how it's turning out. i just want to keep the flow of the island very natural and easy to navigate.


----------



## dizzy bone

Map update! I finally finished a huge island makeover. Other than the river shape on the right side, only one section, Tabby town, was left completely untouched. I'm still debating whether I should rework the viewpoint area so that I can reposition one incline for easy accessibility into Old town from the Graveyard, but for now I'm happy with it!






Here's the old version for reference:


----------



## OiGuessWho

Here's a map of my island! I don't plan on changing much, so this'll probably be accurate for as long as I'll be playing.



It's a bit scatterbrained in it's design, but then again that's me in a nutshell.


----------



## -Lumi-

Here is my map! I do have some pathways around my town as well, but they’re ones I found online and not official codes!
P.S don’t look too closely at my orchard or you’ll see a bit of path missing  it just wouldn’t fit!
P.P.S I never noticed how ... unaligned the houses that are next to each other are. Whoops. Adds charm, I guess?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Here’s Evwirt’s map as of late. It’s changed quite a bit over the months!


----------



## Firesquids

Jinglefruit said:


> Thought I'd update my map post. Mostly only smaller changes ane re-routing through town. (Quote jumps to last update.)
> 
> Pretty much just waiting on new buildings being added now. (Or what I really want is more villager plots!) Intend on having the cafe in the large-ish grass square in front of my house (3C), and gardening shop in the circle between Judy's rectangle and the skull lake (5E). Also have a bit of space at bottom of 4B which I hope can get a building too. - probably having to carve out some of the river.
> 
> And some pics of some of the changes. DA is on the map pic, which I am updating soon with a fresh coat of snow. (Warning: Some adult humour)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top of the farm, and Spike's spike pit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overgrown beach, where the turtles gather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My front garden and what's left of "The Heights", where all my purple villagers were at one point. Now it's just Kidd, though could do with sorting the furniture out a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lakes by the town hall, which gets very popular in the tourneys! And the Skull lake, which greets my visitors.


I love the pungee pit, just a thought, had you considered using the spiky fence for it?


----------



## iamjohnporter67

*Island name: Traverse*

This island I made themed after my favorite game Kingdom Hearts and the name "Traverse" is named after the first world in first Kingdom Hearts game. I have 8 users on there that are named after the main characters from each Kingdom Hearts Franchise. This island took over 2,000 hours to make and its been there since day one. Here is what it looked liked before and After.


----------



## jiny

my new map  i love the natural heart pond <3 my native fruit is peaches, native flower is tulips. im pretty happy w the starter villagers as well, i have a soft spot for antonio but i have no idea why,, but yeah!! i will try to remember to post an updated map soon ;0


----------



## jokk

here is mine!


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Island got deleted!


----------



## Sloom

huuuuuge WIP, but after destroying every cliff and bit of water on my island all the way back in April, I have _finally _started working on my island again this month. pretty proud of the progress I've managed to make in less than a month and I'm really excited to finally start building an island I can actually enjoy walking around in rather than just the barren wasteland I got so used to lol.


----------



## Carina

This is my new island, before and after terraforming. There's still so much to do: lay paths, decorate, plant trees and flowers... I want to take it slowly this time and I'm really happy with it!


----------



## Neb

For an improvised island, I think it turned out well!


----------



## Auri1898

Here's mine.


----------



## hallejulia

hallejulia said:


> Two month update:
> It is still very much a WIP but I'm really happy with how it turned out so far.
> View attachment 261797


A (late) 9 month update


----------



## P. Star

After taking multiple months off from the game, I decided to redo my entire island.

Before




After


----------



## JKDOS

Here is town #2

I like how the Town Hall is further away from the southern beach. I think this will open new possibilities for me. My main town has the Town Hall very close to the southern beach, so it's always been tough to do much with design in that area.

I moved my alt character from town #1 (My main town) to this save, so right off the start I have access to terraforming. I can begin fixing up the map without needing a 3-star town first.


----------



## hellFlower

Guess I should post my new map...



I chose this layout specifically for the location of residential services! It's pretty centered, and there's a real nice amount of space between it and the beach. Not too much, not too little! I want to separate it from the rest of that section with a river so having that space was pretty important. I also wanted a river outlet on the left so my layout options ended up being really limited! There's like, 3 layouts with a left river and high RS, and in one of them RS was a little too high, so I was left with just two. And boy, did they take forever to show up! Jan 1st was almost over by the time I got this layout...
My favourite thing about this layout is how rocky the right side of the beach is! It's going to be super fun to decorate it, whenever it is that I'll be decorating the beaches. I also got the biggest peninsula, another sweet bonus for me!
I want terraforming already! But I'm not going to rush, not like I can with a self-ban on TTing anyway.

Also, do most of the short hairstyles in NH suck or am I just too picky? Where are my favourites Mr. "Fresh" and Mr. "I'll Settle Down"? Miss "I'm A Role Model" too! This bob is too long to be her... It really does hit different.


----------



## Carina

hellFlower said:


> Guess I should post my new map...
> View attachment 349475
> I chose this layout specifically for the location of residential services! It's pretty centered, and there's a real nice amount of space between it and the beach. Not too much, not too little! I want to separate it from the rest of that section with a river so having that space was pretty important. I also wanted a river outlet on the left so my layout options ended up being really limited! There's like, 3 layouts with a left river and high RS, and in one of them RS was a little too high, so I was left with just two. And boy, did they take forever to show up! Jan 1st was almost over by the time I got this layout...
> My favourite thing about this layout is how rocky the right side of the beach is! It's going to be super fun to decorate it, whenever it is that I'll be decorating the beaches. I also got the biggest peninsula, another sweet bonus for me!
> I want terraforming already! But I'm not going to rush, not like I can with a self-ban on TTing anyway.
> 
> Also, do most of the short hairstyles in NH suck or am I just too picky? Where are my favourites Mr. "Fresh" and Mr. "I'll Settle Down"? Miss "I'm A Role Model" too! This bob is too long to be her... It really does hit different.



I've read somewhere that the secret beach's location is only possible in the acres A4, A5 and A6, if there's a left river outlet like yours. However, your secret beach's placement is in acre A3 - that must be a super rare condition, or maybe an "error" that occurred when the map was generated.
I guess you got really lucky!


----------



## hellFlower

Carina said:


> I've read somewhere that the secret beach's location is only possible in the acres A4, A5 and A6, if there's a left river outlet like yours. However, your secret beach's placement is in acre A3 - that must be a super rare condition, or maybe an "error" that occurred when the map was generated.
> I guess you got really lucky!


Ooo, I never knew about that! It's actually interesting you saying that - I had to redownload the game today due to corruption (the balloon wind sound would not. stop. playing), so it's very possible that the map generation was affected by that! There _was_ a random coral near my house that was in the middle of the sand and not near water...
Kinda cool! I like having a unique map.


----------



## JKDOS

hellFlower said:


> Guess I should post my new map...
> View attachment 349475
> I chose this layout specifically for the location of residential services! It's pretty centered, and there's a real nice amount of space between it and the beach. Not too much, not too little! I want to separate it from the rest of that section with a river so having that space was pretty important. I also wanted a river outlet on the left so my layout options ended up being really limited! There's like, 3 layouts with a left river and high RS, and in one of them RS was a little too high, so I was left with just two. And boy, did they take forever to show up! Jan 1st was almost over by the time I got this layout...
> My favourite thing about this layout is how rocky the right side of the beach is! It's going to be super fun to decorate it, whenever it is that I'll be decorating the beaches. I also got the biggest peninsula, another sweet bonus for me!
> I want terraforming already! But I'm not going to rush, not like I can with a self-ban on TTing anyway.
> 
> Also, do most of the short hairstyles in NH suck or am I just too picky? Where are my favourites Mr. "Fresh" and Mr. "I'll Settle Down"? Miss "I'm A Role Model" too! This bob is too long to be her... It really does hit different.



I love that map. Do you know anyone in person who plays NH? They could help you unlock terraforming without completing the K.K. Slider quest.


----------



## hellFlower

JKDOS said:


> I love that map. Do you know anyone in person who plays NH? They could help you unlock terraforming without completing the K.K. Slider quest.


Thanks! I'm just going to wait for terraforming but... you can unlock it without the KK Slider quest?? Whaaaaat I'm so curious!


----------



## JKDOS

hellFlower said:


> Thanks! I'm just going to wait for terraforming but... you can unlock it without the KK Slider quest?? Whaaaaat I'm so curious!



Yes. After unlocking K.K., all players you add to you island will automatically have the terraforming app installed. Alt characters can be moved to other islands either as the new Island Rep or Island Resident, and along with keeping all their items, house, and catalogue, they keep all their apps. So you have access to terraforming the very moment Nook gives you the phone on a new island.


----------



## hellFlower

JKDOS said:


> Yes. After unlocking K.K., all players you add to you island will automatically have the terraforming app installed. Alt characters can be moved to other islands either as the new Island Rep or Island Resident, and along with keeping all their items, house, and catalogue, they keep all their apps. So you have access to terraforming the very moment Nook gives you the phone on a new island.


Well, I know what I'll be doing if I ever want a second town lmao


----------



## JKDOS

hellFlower said:


> Well, I know what I'll be doing if I ever want a second town lmao



Yeah. So if you know anyone in person who plays, they can just send an alt character to your current island. Otherwise owning 2 Switches is the only other way.


----------



## HappyTails

Here is my current map. I finally got all my buildings where I want them.  Now I'm working on the actual landscaping and terraforming. Still trying to figure out the rivers and cliffs.






This was my island a few weeks ago before I decided to do a revamp






And here is what my island looked like when I first started it


----------



## TheRevienne

These are my two island maps, Eynhallow is my new 2nd island and Tarasaigh is my main island, though it's an old map, as I've changed and added a few things and villagers have come and gone <3


----------



## Lanstar

My newest map rendition of Everbloom. My home is the shameless centerpiece. v_v


----------



## Sophie23

Wip - new island


----------



## AmericanCat26

I chose this map because of the island in the middle, the cliffs in E2, and the river mouths facing south and east. The only thing that worries me is how close the town hall is to the airport. I imagine a quiet, winding entrance to a heavily wooded, grassy village and having a townhall so close might be a detriment to my future plans. ( Why, oh, why can't we move the town hall? )

I've made some progress since this photo, but it isn't interesting enough to warrant talking about. I'm working hard on unlocking terraforming so I can finally tear everything down and get started on making my island feel, well, like my island! (I'm also aching for the hourly music. Why did Nintendo think it was a good idea to make tutorial music last so long? )


----------



## DreadPirateRoberts

I've kept my island relatively basic compared to other people. I don't like to have too much 'stuff' outside. I do have too many trees though. Enough to bring my islands rating down to four stars. I don't mind though. It's the way I want it~


----------



## Rosch

I just realized I've never posted my map. So here's Flexmont.


----------



## piske

DreadPirateRoberts said:


> View attachment 352137
> 
> I've kept my island relatively basic compared to other people. I don't like to have too much 'stuff' outside. I do have too many trees though. Enough to bring my islands rating down to four stars. I don't mind though. It's the way I want it~



I love the way you’ve done your rivers!


----------



## DreadPirateRoberts

oranjie said:


> I love the way you’ve done your rivers!


Thank you! I HAD to keep them the same width, including on corners. It bothered me if they were different. They look like pipes on the map, haha!


----------



## Che5hire Cat

---


----------



## gloomville




----------



## HappyTails

Updated map. I did a bit more path laying today!






Previous map from last update


----------



## Rajescrossing

this is my island map , it’s not done yet


----------



## bestfriendsally

here's my map, currently :3


----------



## bestfriendsally

my slightly updated map





the white rectangle is where the musuem tent is currently


----------



## bestfriendsally

*map in the corner :3 *


----------



## piske

Goneee...


----------



## Jam86

here is my map 
i'm booting lily to get the lovely genji so pretend she's not there lol


----------



## bestfriendsally

my updated map:


----------



## Seelie

New map! Thought it was pretty funny that I ended up with two superhero-esque starters.  They won't be sticking around, although I wouldn't mind keeping 'em until I get their photos, maybe. 

For this reset, I was looking for: 

south river mouths 
non-orange native fruits
off-centered plaza with a bit of space between the airport
Not too specific, so it didn't take long, and I'm having fun with the island so far!


----------



## bestfriendsally

my new map


----------



## bestfriendsally

updated map:


----------



## mocha.

A WIP but I’m happy with the development! Finally plotted all of my villagers houses so now my beach is free, and I’ve done the majority of the terraforming (for now), still not sure what to do with the empty space at the bottom right of the resident services but ill figure it out. Now the hard part is to actually decorate it lol


----------



## Feraligator

My current map! I decided to try something new and go for an elevated island with lots of twisty rivers and trees. I'm really happy with it.







Spoiler: 4 maps from earlier in 2020















For anyone who cared to look, my Nook's and Ables were in the same place for 11 months lol



Btw Seelie, if you see this, thanks for the inspiration from your beautiful island!! I hope you don't mind I stole the flower on dirt spots idea


----------



## bestfriendsally

my updated map :3


----------



## Olimar

Jez said:


> My current map! I decided to try something new and go for an elevated island with lots of twisty rivers and trees. I'm really happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 358316
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4 maps from earlier in 2020
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 358317View attachment 358321
> View attachment 358320
> View attachment 358322
> 
> For anyone who cared to look, my Nook's and Ables were in the same place for 11 months lol
> 
> 
> 
> Btw Seelie, if you see this, thanks for the inspiration from your beautiful island!! I hope you don't mind I stole the flower on dirt spots idea



I love this! Your island looks gorgeous, all iterations of it. The detail about Nook's and Able's is very cool, that stuff makes me happy to see. Reinforces the idea that the island is growing around your shops, even if in the end they moved. 



bestfriendsally said:


> my updated map :3



Cuuuuuute! I love seeing your island's rivers slowly creeping around the rest of your land


----------



## bestfriendsally

Olimar said:


> Cuuuuuute! I love seeing your island's rivers slowly creeping around the rest of your land


thankyou :3

	Post automatically merged: Mar 8, 2021

updated map today :3


----------



## Lilyacre

Here's a before and after of my island map 

Before:




After:




I really like how my map has turned out. I wanted to keep some original features from the map, so I kept the pond on the bottom right and the pond up on the cliff. I think it's nice to have a little throwback to the original map! My island is very chill and natural. There's not a lot of items around and there are no paths. Instead, you're guided around the island by bushes, the river shape and the cliffs  It's all very rural and relaxing! Feel free to visit if you like, I've left out a fishing rod and a net


----------



## Berrymia

Rosch said:


> I just realized I've never posted my map. So here's Flexmont.
> 
> View attachment 352207


The flexing pond, I’m losing it jdiringkfirk definetly gonna visit flexmont’s dream soon, I’m curious!


----------



## Queenno

Here's my original map:



Here's my current map (I try to keep it as simple/natural as possible):


----------



## bestfriendsally

my updated map :3


----------



## bestfriendsally

my updated map  :3  :


----------



## Midoriya

Here is my final updated map!  Over time I’ve kept the basic locations of the rivers and things the same, but have done a LOT of terraforming.  There’s a first level and a second level.  When you enter the island, the main plaza, tea cafe, campsite area, shopping village, garden area, and beach are all in front of you.  If you decide to take the bridge to the west you’ll find the fruit orchard/jungle that I took my time creating.  The northeastern portion of the island features a shrine area for All Might.  Then you can take bridges to where the first villager houses are, and then go up to the second level of the island where there’s more villager houses, a sports area, and solar panels as well.  My house is surrounded by water and is at the back northwestern end of the island.  There’s also a bunch of stepping platforms that you can go across that circle behind and wrap around my house and the back portion of the island.

While I may add more furniture and things outside from time to time in the future, I will not be changing the placement of buildings or terraforming again.  Everything with regards to that is exactly how I want it!


----------



## bestfriendsally

my updated map :3


----------



## MummaMoon

Here's mine


----------



## DarkSlayer1331

MummaMoon said:


> Here's mine
> 
> View attachment 361416


I really like your map! It looks so pretty. I'm no good at any of this stuff myself. Just go with what's natural looking.


----------



## Kramweil




----------



## MummaMoon

DarkSlayer1331 said:


> I really like your map! It looks so pretty. I'm no good at any of this stuff myself. Just go with what's natural looking.



Thank you  Love the natural looking Islands!


----------



## pulmona

This is my map! Currently redoing my northeast corner after moving Joey!


----------



## bestfriendsally

my updated map: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with a little bit of pathing, for the first time :3


----------



## hallejulia

*1 Year Update*
I'm almost done decorating just got some smaller areas and most of the beaches left to do.
I've had a terrible habit of resetting in previous games but haven't felt the need to reset in New Horizons at all.
In fact, I think I fall more in love with my island everyday.
Anyway, happy birthday to ACNH and happy one year anniversary to me and the AC community.


----------



## VanitasFan26

This is my island map. I had this layout since day one and I put 3,000 hours into making this island.


----------



## Feraligator

Olimar said:


> I love this! Your island looks gorgeous, all iterations of it. The detail about Nook's and Able's is very cool, that stuff makes me happy to see. Reinforces the idea that the island is growing around your shops, even if in the end they moved.
> 
> 
> 
> Cuuuuuute! I love seeing your island's rivers slowly creeping around the rest of your land


Thank you!


----------



## LambdaDelta

LambdaDelta said:


> updated map
> View attachment 264129
> what a difference a few months makes!


many months later....


----------



## bestfriendsally

my updated map :3 : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





slightly updated map, again... cause i've been cliff constructing a little bit out of the cliff behind the nook's cranny, tonight


----------



## bestfriendsally

my progress:

feb 15 2021 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 original map :3




march 3 2021 



march 8 2021 



march 11 2021 



march 13 2021 



march 14 2021 






march 15 2021 



march 16 2021 



march 17 2021 



march 19 2021 



march 21 2021 



march 22 2021 







*i'll post more of my earlier maps, later :3 *


----------



## HoennMaster

After not playing for almost a year, I decided to jump back into New Horizons with a brand new island. It took forever to reset to get this. I wanted a blue airport, a river with a west exit, a large grass peninsula, Apples as starting fruit (would have gone with Cherries or Peaches too), a Resident Services not too close to southern beach, and at least one big rock on the beach. It's not perfect, but resetting for perfect would take way too long. Wish I could move Resident Services down about half an acre and wish I had more big beach rocks, but otherwise I am so happy.

I can't wait to be able to cross the river and check on that one rock on the eastern side, it looks like it's fully in the ocean.


----------



## Perfektion

HoennMaster said:


> After not playing for almost a year, I decided to jump back into New Horizons with a brand new island. It took forever to reset to get this. I wanted a blue airport, a river with a west exit, a large grass peninsula, Apples as starting fruit (would have gone with Cherries or Peaches too), a Resident Services not too close to southern beach, and at least one big rock on the beach. It's not perfect, but resetting for perfect would take way too long. Wish I could move Resident Services down about half an acre and wish I had more big beach rocks, but otherwise I am so happy.
> 
> I can't wait to be able to cross the river and check on that one rock on the eastern side, it looks like it's fully in the ocean.
> 
> View attachment 363549


This is a really unique map for sure. Never have seen it before. The rock in the water also looks pretty cool. A friend of mine also got this feature I was a little jealous at first. It is pretty nice  I hope you will have lots of fun on your new island!


----------



## Giddy

Hi Guys~ I started my town today! First timeactually playing~

Not sure how to really screen shot in game, but I'm working on it. Lemmie know what you think, it seems alright so far?


----------



## bestfriendsally

my updated map:


----------



## Perfektion

Giddy said:


> Hi Guys~ I started my town today! First timeactually playing~
> 
> Not sure how to really screen shot in game, but I'm working on it. Lemmie know what you think, it seems alright so far?
> View attachment 364229


I think it is a cool map  You have such a pathetic narrow beach on top. This got so much charme to it. I bet you can make something really great about this part! Also I mean you could alter it ones you got terraforming but that pond by the airport is so cool. It is literally the first thing people will see when they step out of your airport. You could do so much cool stuff with it


----------



## LambdaDelta

LambdaDelta said:


> many months later....
> View attachment 362826


not even a week later....


----------



## Kramweil

SH & NH Islands


----------



## Giddy

Happily said:


> I think it is a cool map  You have such a pathetic narrow beach on top. This got so much charme to it. I bet you can make something really great about this part! Also I mean you could alter it ones you got terraforming but that pond by the airport is so cool. It is literally the first thing people will see when they step out of your airport. You could do so much cool stuff with it



Thank you so much~! I think it was the third or forth time i had to reset (they gave me peaches and pears first time around,got cherries in the end!) So Iam very happy with where everything is that isn't changable. I cannot wait till I get the pole so I can expore theisland more! The pond is very sweet! And I believe you can change the design of the pond later in game so I'm all for it!


----------



## bestfriendsally

my updated map :3


----------



## hellFlower

Just got 3 stars, so I though now would be an opportune time to post Miaumuur 2.0's map:




I got real lucky with my villagers this time around. Bless the game for giving me Raymond as my first camper lmao

I made a plan for the big terraforming changes too. Not changing a whole lot with the river, I wanna try to keep it fairly natural looking layout wise.


Spoiler: Miaumuur Plan









We'll see how things look in a month though.


----------



## Romaki

I have issues playing ACNH consistently, so for the anniversary I started a new map alongside my niece.
I forgot to take a picture of it inititally, but nothing has been moved and I haven't unlocked terraforming yet. I resetted for a yellow airport and peached, also lowkey roses even though it doesn't really matter. But I did get everything, even the rock shape I wanted lol. 






Right now my only plans are to create a path to the secret beach and divide the river into two. Also no more time travelling, just so I can concentrate on every aspect of the game and not burn myself out. 
As far as my villagers go, it's pretty meh. The starters are alright, I like the deers, the wolves are cute and outside of them I have two dogs moving in. I love Audie though, she's perfect.
I just bought some IGB and NMT to dreamhunt for my last villager and the IGB is for some basic terraforming such as bridges, inclines and moving buildings. Also to gamble with turnips for miles.

I'll post an update once I terraformed, unless it's too shameful. xD


----------



## VanitasFan26

My updated Map:


----------



## AccfSally

How my island's map looking right now, still at work:


----------



## ndmccain

Here’s mine, just staring out!


----------



## Sophie23

Before 





My map so far


----------



## Nunnafinga

This is where the mighty ducks of Billington live.


----------



## dividere

I totally missed the anniversary but it's amazing seeing my island before any development and completely finished (terraforming-wise anyway). I mostly really enjoyed working with the beginning layout, it made placing buildings and bridges before I finally unlocked terraforming much much easier along with keeping the landscape feeling a little more natural, rather than man-made like a few islands I've visited. as well as still having functional rivers and ponds to fish from haha. It took a lot of planning using the online editor but I'm extremely satisfied with it and won't ever change it. the only things I have left are obtaining dreamies and decorating a few yards ❤


----------



## Roobi

Such lovely decorated islands here. I sometimes doubt I'll ever get that far x)
I recently got a Switch and started my island. Went with the first map I got and I really like it. I still have no idea what to make of it eventually, but I want to keep a natural look to it. I can't wait to terraform tbh, because the game won't let me put bridges where I want them atm. Aside from that I'm taking my sweet time.


----------



## _Donut_

I finally made myself a named island map so this might be a good a time as any to share it, hehe.   
For the island itself, I basically just started with a main street leading from the airport and then just build whatever came to mind or fun builds I found on youtube or instagram. My previous island had a lot of pathing that almost completely covered the map so for this new layout I wanted to trim it down a little and use more green & nature throughout.

_Note: Mainly the gnomeland, redd's hideout and sealife study still need a bit of work to be finished._


----------



## azurill

Updated map of Jurai


----------



## Bluebellie

_Donut_ said:


> I finally made myself a named island map so this might be a good a time as any to share it, hehe.
> For the island itself, I basically just started with a main street leading from the airport and then just build whatever came to mind or fun builds I found on youtube or instagram. My previous island had a lot of pathing that almost completely covered the map so for this new layout I wanted to trim it down a little and use more green & nature throughout.
> 
> _Note: Mainly the gnomeland, redd's hideout and sealife study still need a bit of work to be finished._
> 
> View attachment 371074​


I really liked your island


----------



## P. Star

Here's my map of Kronos at the moment!


----------



## VanitasFan26

I got a 2nd switch yesterday and this is the map layout I have at the moment. It needs a lot of work and Its a Southeren Hemisphere layout


----------



## VanitasFan26

RoxasFan20 said:


> I got a 2nd switch yesterday and this is the map layout I have at the moment. It needs a lot of work and Its a Southeren Hemisphere layout View attachment 373663


Here's the updated version. There are parts on the island that still needs work but this is what I have so far: 




	Post automatically merged: May 16, 2021



RoxasFan20 said:


> My updated Map:
> View attachment 367882


And here's the updated map for my main island:


----------



## bestfriendsally

my updated map




it's evolving, even so slowly :3


----------



## HappyTails

Eh why not? 

Current map





Starting map


----------



## bestfriendsally

my updated map....if only by a little bit :3


----------



## king pash

hi everyone! here is my island map


----------



## VanitasFan26

Here is my new island Destiny after I deleted Traverse my old island I've worked on it almost a month:


----------



## Lulucrossing

My island map has undergone a lot of transformations since the start of the game.

This was my original map, few days later I started the game




This was my first attempt at terraforming, and I also tried to use custom paths but it didn’t work well fo me(I can’t stand the fact that they have almost no sound). Between the original map and this second stage I did terraform a little but I have no pictures.





Third transformation was my city vibe kinda period.





And last but not least my actual map. I flattened and terraformer back again, this time watching tutorials because I wasn’t really skilled at the beginning. I have embraced the forestcore style and I love it!


----------



## bestfriendsally

last look at my current map, before i slowly make it into a pastal kidcore themed island


----------



## LilD

I reset after negligence of 1st island.  I spent way to much time before cycling for the fruit/flower Airport color but this time just went with a layout I liked and just roll with the rest.  

Diva and Kevin as starting villagers, cherries,  yellow airport and windflowers 1st flower. Wish secret beach was centered but I'm happy
overall.

Just unlocked travel and got some incoming bells and nmts to give me a nice boost for activities.

Here is Oerba


----------



## Sophie23

Dani_ said:


> I reset after negligence of 1st island.  I spent way to much time before cycling for the fruit/flower Airport color but this time just went with a layout I liked and just roll with the rest.
> 
> Diva and Kevin as starting villagers, cherries,  yellow airport and wildflowers 1st flower. Wish secret beach was centered but I'm happy
> overall.
> 
> Just unlocked travel and got some incoming bells and nmts to give me a nice boost for activities.
> 
> Here is Oerba
> View attachment 380137


If you need anything I have two shops on here In Nook’s cranny if you want to buy anything


----------



## Perfektion

I reset yesterday. 
There where some things which just bothered my so much. I regreted to flatten the whole island after I unlocked terraforming, really badly. And nothing really could fix it. This time I will keep it as natural as possible and only terraform some tiny things. 
I also hat some things in mind for it this time. But I did not get all my requierments. I wanted a rock in the water, alltogehter a rocky beach which I did not really get. Oranges or apples (got oranges). Secret beach to the side. I did not really bother which side just no middle beach. And I wanted some big rocks on the north of the island.
I choose this one because of the fish shaped landscape to the side. I want to place my house on top ones I can move it. And I really like the place for my museum it fits perfectly <3
For my first two villagers I did not bother where they should go for now. I will move them ones I get a better picture of what I want to do.
I don't now if I will actually stick to this one, because I have much more beach than I wanted and it already bothers me. But I will play a few days and will see. 
So maybe I will post a new map in about a week or so. I don't know yet.

Here is my new Happily:


----------



## Sophie23

Happily said:


> I reset yesterday.
> There where some things which just bothered my so much. I regreted to flatten the whole island after I unlocked terraforming, really badly. And nothing really could fix it. This time I will keep it as natural as possible and only terraform some tiny things.
> I also hat some things in mind for it this time. But I did not get all my requierments. I wanted a rock in the water, alltogehter a rocky beach which I did not really get. Oranges or apples (got oranges). Secret beach to the side. I did not really bother which side just no middle beach. And I wanted some big rocks on the north of the island.
> I choose this one because of the fish shaped landscape to the side. I want to place my house on top ones I can move it. And I really like the place for my museum it fits perfectly <3
> For my first two villagers I did not bother where they should go for now. I will move them ones I get a better picture of what I want to do.
> I don't now if I will actually stick to this one, because I have much more beach than I wanted and it already bothers me. But I will play a few days and will see.
> So maybe I will post a new map in about a week or so. I don't know yet.
> 
> Here is my new Happily:View attachment 380348


I have two shops on here In nook’s cranny if you want to buy anything


----------



## Sander

A new adventure has just begun… 

I haven’t felt this excited with AC in a while. Finally my island has the orange airport I desired for so long! 

The airport color was my main reason for resetting since I’m going for a natural autumn wonderland. Even the starter villagers (Rudy, Deirdre) & my native apples & sister-fruit pears, both typical autumn fruits, match the theme! 

Was shocked at the amount of big rocks on both the top & both left & right side, I didn’t know it was possible to have this many big rocks.


----------



## HappyTails

Current Map. I just have to move Cleo's house. She just moved in so I have to wait until tomorrow to move it. I'm going to get a dream address once all the areas are accessible without the need for a ladder or vaulting pole.









Spoiler: Previous Maps






HappyTails said:


> May 20th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting map
> March


----------



## Bloodflowers

never mind


----------



## azurill

Updated my maps


----------



## ahobbitcrossing

Beautiful Maps!


----------



## bestfriendsally

my updated map :>



 i have a 2nd character now :> her name is pen & she's going to be holding my oc, penny's items for me, so that i can use my other room & my basement ... & her bells as well :>


----------



## chasethechance

*restarted*


----------



## MadisonBristol

My island is kind of boring and empty in lots of places.
Back row: Vesta, Lucky, Drago, Marshal
Front row: Cranston, Judy, Roald, Anabelle, Tangy, Melba.


----------



## Vintage Viola

I envy the people in this thread who created big lakes, but still had so much going on in their map lol. My completed map isn’t hugely different from what I started out on (I don’t have a screenshot, unfortunately). I really just straightened up what I had already, built extra levels, and created ponds/waterfalls where I felt they were necessary. The biggest thing I did was change the river. I wanted a different shape, but I still wanted the river mouths to connect. You know, since you can’t close them. All in all, I love the way it looks!


----------



## Sophie23

I will share my map when it’s done


----------



## bestfriendsally

my updated map :3  





 i have a 3rd character on my island now, to hold my japanese island items ... her name is Ra :>


----------



## Mairen

I don't think I ever shared my current map. It of course doesn't look like this any more (it's about 3 months old at this point, and I have terraformed it beyond recognition, but this was the map I had settled on after almost 3 full days of resetting.). My requirements were yellow airport, cherries or pears, secret beach at locations 1,2,4,5 (I just didn't want it in the middle), resident services not super close to the airport, a south/west or south/east river outlet map. Bonuses ended up being minimal beach rocks, a rounded peninsula, and the clean looking beach rocks on the top of the map.  The one thing I "sacrificed" was not having lilies, but I found enjoyment in having roses as a native flower instead. I'll have to share a more updated map soon!


----------



## bestfriendsally

my current map


----------



## bestfriendsally

update of my current map :>    *only a little bit, though :3 *


----------



## Sophie23

I’ll share my new map soon


----------



## bestfriendsally

my updated map :3





if anyone's thinking about visiting the DA, it isn't updated yet... it's still on the old island layout right now... before i stupidly flattened everything......


----------



## Kg1595

Here’s my map. I lucked out and got two islands— the southern one is more urban and centralized, whereas the northern one becomes more rural the further north you go. The highlighted house above is Julian’s, which I made into an observatory of sorts and I consider the highest point on my island(s).


----------



## bestfriendsally

updated map :>


----------



## Mestear

Probably my map will stay like this for a while. I poured a lot of time into this one. At first when I got the game there was some fears towards terraforming. Too complicated and time consuming. But then I saw Moon Cove on youtube, in my eyes that map was perfect. Clean, symmetrical and what's more important - residents were not forgotten, each and one of them had own space near their houses. I've got an urge to create something using the same concept, but not copying. At this moment I'm happy with my map. Never thought I would finish it. DA shows cherry blossom period, one of my fave after the autumn one. I had an naive hope that some youtuber would visit Froggoch, but yeah, there are a ton of cool maps, so probably never gonna happen. To any random visitor - have fun!


----------



## Seelie

not me casually sliding back onto the forum after months of inactivity bc of the new Direct -- 

This is Annwfyn's current map!  It's mostly? done, at least until possible renovations for the Direct, but mostly I'm expecting to redo my house / some of my villager's houses, and add new furniture and decorations without much change to the underlying terraforming and pathing.  The southern half(ish) of the island is a downtown area, the northwest is farming, complete with four empty plots of land for the veggie crops to be released, and the northeast is a more classically cottagecore / wilderness area. 

I feel like the map doesn't _look_ as exciting / neat as more cottagecore / wilderness islands since it's a lot of pathing and straight lines, but I enjoy the changes in areas enough to make it worth it. :')


----------



## bestfriendsally

my updated map :3


----------



## Mestear

Seelie said:


> I feel like the map doesn't _look_ as exciting / neat as more cottagecore / wilderness islands since it's a lot of pathing and straight lines, but I enjoy the changes in areas enough to make it worth it. :')


Nope, dunno about others, but I'm absolutely tired of cottagecore islands. No idea why they seem to be the most popular type. Would gladly visit your area, but no DA.


----------



## Seelie

Mestear said:


> Nope, dunno about others, but I'm absolutely tired of cottagecore islands. No idea why they seem to be the most popular type. Would gladly visit your area, but no DA.



Aw I appreciate it!  I've still got a few beaches to finish up before releasing the DA, but I'd be happy to tag you when I do.

I was actually just admiring your map the other day, too!  Might have to take this as a sign to visit your DA next time I log on.


----------



## Seelie

Annwfyn officially has a Dream Address now!  

Of course everything's subject to change once the new update rolls around, but I'm really happy with it.  It's like an aesthetically grubby small town and surrounding farmlands, if anyone wants to visit, but not cluttered enough for lag or difficulty navigating, I hope! 

( @Mestear a little ping for you if you do want to take a look!)


----------



## Orius

_"This could be the start of something new! It feels so right to be here with you!!"_

Two giveaway villagers aside (Anabelle and Pierce), this is my ideal list of villagers I would love to keep forever (minus Cheri whom I hope to keep around far longer in the future).

All the facilities like the museum and Nook's Cranny are easily accessible by visitors upon arrival, which is why I put them near the front. The campsite might be shifted beside the museum in the foreseeable future.

Right now, Frita and Beau are living on the far top left of the island (against the cliffside), where they're the only ones who have nearby access to a pool and everything (those spoiled villagers...). And on the top right hand side... hopefully, it shall be the future homes of Julia and Maple. I don't know what luxurious facilities they're going to get yet. Honestly, me and Merry (on the bottom right) only have hedges and garden gnomes... hope they're grateful.

The two houses you see on the bottom right beach belongs to the Villager Hotel, where I would often rotate villagers out to perform giveaways. Cheri often occupies it... for a while... before being replaced with a requested villager. lol Poor Cheri...

The bottom left belongs to Marshal and Maple's homes. Julia is currently residing alone at the extreme left side of the island. Hopefully, they'll get better places for their homes soon.


----------



## Mestear

Seelie said:


> Annwfyn officially has a Dream Address now!
> 
> Of course everything's subject to change once the new update rolls around, but I'm really happy with it. It's like an aesthetically grubby small town and surrounding farmlands, if anyone wants to visit, but not cluttered enough for lag or difficulty navigating, I hope!
> 
> ( @Mestear a little ping for you if you do want to take a look!)


Thank you. Visited it already, and enjoyed your island a lot. Idea if mixing citycore and farmcore (?) seems pretty cool to me. To be honest, that was the plan I suggested for my second island. And there was no places to stuck, huge +. Adored the view near white duckie. I bet you island will shine even more after the release of new items. Good job


----------



## Romaki

i restarted again rip lol


----------



## pocariS

Finally(?) finished the larger part of terraforming my island, but it's pretty barren after I wiped all the trees and flowers out. Not sure I'll keep it for the upcoming update or move everyone back to the beach and flatten it again but I guess we'll see lol


----------



## scaredlittlebug

I was left unsupervised and made a 7th player character. Actually still thinking about squeezing in an 8th~

Really happy with how it's looking right now!


----------



## CherieBits

I had already reset for other reasons before the direct even came out! And I was on the hunt for some very specific things, specific enough that it included mystery island fruit and flowers as well - I was at it for months until I finally got my perfect save file that had everything I wanted! Bonus points for it actually being a pretty decent map! I personally love how far away the residents services is - I feel like it gives me a lot more wiggle room for designing.


----------



## bestfriendsally

my somewhat updated map :3


----------



## TheRevienne

Hey everyone!

Here's my current map for Tarasaigh, only thing is, I want to change it, but I don't know what to do. I know what some of the areas I want are, I just don't know how I want the river/cliffs. If anyone wants to doodle over it to help give some ideas, feel free to :'D


----------



## whimsu

CherieBits said:


> I had already reset for other reasons before the direct even came out! And I was on the hunt for some very specific things, specific enough that it included mystery island fruit and flowers as well - I was at it for months until I finally got my perfect save file that had everything I wanted! Bonus points for it actually being a pretty decent map! I personally love how far away the residents services is - I feel like it gives me a lot more wiggle room for designing.



Oh my gosh, I LOVE where your resident services is at!! 
When I restart my second island, I really hope I can find one that has a far away one just like that. My current one is steps away from the airport which gave hardly any room for creativity lol.


----------



## whimsu

This is my current map! I * think * I am going to be getting rid of the house on the right. I originally made a second character for more storage room (before we were given storage expansions) .. since then I've abandoned him. I haven't decided whether I want to revisit decorating a second house, or just get rid of him.


----------



## Tiffkaboo

My current map! All of it is going to change thanks to all the new items available. (The new castle pieces ♥) Going for a fairyland type castle theme with the organization of houses and shops. Cannot wait to get working on it!


----------



## Queenno

My updated map (not so up to date as Boots left yesterday...):



Not sure I'll change it anytime soon, I like to keep it rather simple and I almost never terraform


----------



## TheRevienne

I need some help for where to put my villagers and museum, and what to do with my museum for my island remodel, I'll include some photos in the spoilers below. I wanted to have my museum as it is now, with the water around it etc, but I can't make it work with my plan, and how much space I need for my villagers. Has anyone got any ideas for what I can do with my museum, I thought about using the new fountain as part of the entrance for it but I'm stumped. Feel free to save the plan and doodle ideas on it :'D Thanks in advance guys 



Spoiler: Photos of museum now & island map now


























Spoiler: Plan for the island (Feel free to doodle!)



The red square is exactly as big as my villager plots need to be with a garden.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

This is my starting map. I feel like this is the best map I've ever had and I didn't even have to reset for it. It was just there the first time I booted up waiting for me. I really like my rocks. They are all flat except the four by the 2 river mouths and those are really small. I haven't decided what I am going to terraform yet. I am not really wanting to do a bunch but we will see. I do know I want the back left corner to be flattened. I want Redd's beach to be accessible on ground level but the main reason why I want it flattened is, that is the perfect sunset watching area and I love seeing the little islands in the horizon. Something I feel like you can't get as great of a view of when you are on cliffs. Also, I don't like my rivers taking up this much room so the whole upper river part is going away.
My starting villagers are Paula and Moose. Paula is ehh ok, and I don't like Moose lol.


----------



## Romaki

New map.


----------



## moonshi

I think this is it. I'm not terraforming or doing any drastic changes to it, that I can foresee. I just need to switch Diana out for Toby and I should be good.


----------



## Romaki

A little update, just unlocked terraforming and got my 10th villager (I used Goldie's amiibo to kick out an uggo lol)



I'm very happy with my villagers especially since my starters are two dreamies and you can now talk to Isabelle to get their standard homes instead of the starter ones. I mostly just placed things randomly because I have no plan except for my house area. Mostly just doing flower fields now and replacing most trees with fruit variants. Just got my 7th kind of flower so I'll be adding that flower field.


----------



## chasethechance

...nevermind.


----------



## Yanrima~

my current island map, Julian moved in after Fang moved out. But Julian is a cool villager to be honest .


----------



## bestfriendsally

my updated map :3


----------



## PacV

My map so far. I still need to locate 3 houses and Nook's.


----------



## Mestear

Finally updated after that huge patch. There is always something to improve, especially now.


----------



## peachsaucekitty

Mine was something like this when i started:



Renee and teddy were my starting villagers. i got Ava, Erik, and Victoria from nooks 3 plot thing

Now it looks like this:



I really like the moon and stars I made. I'm not really sure where to put the shops and museum or what to do with all the space, I just kinda filled it with terraformed ponds. Its kind of inconvienient to move around, but i don't have any better ideas lol


----------



## Winter_Soldier

Hey everyone! Here’s my map of my current island when i picked it and how far its come. I love seeing everyone else’s maps!  I still have no idea what to do with my rivers or campsite XD


----------



## Romaki

A little update, I have a small plan now.


----------



## bestfriendsally

my updated map :3


----------



## HappyTails

Here's my current map. I'm trying to keep my terraforming to a bare minimum. All those dots are where I planted trees.


----------



## Winter_Soldier

Redid my whole island from the last picture nd now i have a bug to re do it again lol!


----------



## willowpaws

I am mostly happy with my residents although I want to get rid of Sly as he is a bit boring. I'm still working on my island layout...


----------



## Legend Of Cats

Beginning stages, I wanted a small island to put my house on. Happy with the layout so far!


----------



## Lumos

Have TT'd a little to speed up the process of buildings  This is a recent restart, I restarted my save file about 35 times to get a layout I loved from the get go! I was super happy to find this one  obviously it's still in early stages, I'm still trying to work out where the rest of my villagers will live ... But I love the potential this layout has even without terraforming


----------



## dizzy bone

my newest map! (i forget if the DA is updated though)


----------



## Gigi_Pawpoint

Not quite finish, but so far I like how it is


----------



## PeachKoopa

Super wip lol


----------



## KYM1996

Here's mine


----------



## Delfel

I pick this map because I like how it had an opening in the far back right but I’ve changed it a good bit since starting and I’m still improving, and man I just realized I have some wide rivers


----------



## Moritz

This was the map of my original island.
I had it for 1 year and 7 months.
I loved it very much, but I like the orange airport and pears (oranges are okay too), but I had a yellow airport and cherries.
I knew the island would never be perfect in my eyes for that reason so I deleted it.

I made a new island that I played until now but bad framerate drops meant I couldn't enjoy it.

So time for island number 3.

I present to you... Foxond.




Yes, this is a different map to the picture above.
The peninsula is a different shape and redds beach has moved. (And different island rocks)

But most importantly, orange airport and pears.

I dont think I've ever seen someone delete their island and then make an (almost) exact replica of it before. So I thought it was worth sharing.


----------



## MrBox

MrBox said:


> took me 3 hours to get oranges, orange airport, and the residential services to be generally in the spot i'd want it to be in!
> pashmina and dom is just the icing on top though ^_^





then..... and now!!!
i'm thinking about bringing back something from the OG map but.. wow!


----------



## Drawdler

The top-left is still pretty incomplete and most of the villagers will be replaced, also this one island above the museum will eventually be changed, but the terraforming has come along well. There isn’t thaat much of it left to do unless I have to nudge a building over and it involves annoying terraforming.


----------



## Ally_Crossing

~Delete~


----------



## Firesquids

Been meaning to post my map for a while, I wish I had taken a picture of it initially but oh well.




A1 has Tom Nook's satellite dish pointed out towards the ocean in hopes of catching Redd at his game
A2 Unbeknownst to Nook, Redd makes his port right under Tom's nose, this is Pirate Bay.
A3-6 are mostly inaccessible rocky cliffs
B1+C1 is Sea Turtle Beach. (Please do not sit on sea turtles!)
B2+B3 are my functional flower fields, I breed and sell my flowers from this field in my farmers' market thread. These pastures contain at least 9 of every single flower in the game, painstakingly arranged in an expansive rainbow as far as the eye can see.
B3+4, North of the river is the glowing mushroom forest, it's a bit of a wild area, crumbling ruins surround by weeds and glowing moss. (this area has been updated since uploading my DA)
South of the river is a flower and honey stand run buy flamingos and a matryoshka respectively, buy direct from the source!
B6 is a (fake) statue of David Julian gifted me surrounded by an arrangement of purple and blue wildflowers. and two waterfalls cornering a square pond next to my house.
A7+B7+C7 Is a beach overrun with crabs. These creature have a voracious appetite for flesh and treasure, do you dare brave it's shores in search of lost booty?
C2+D2 is the Cemetery and the vampire Lazlo's (Halloween themed) home. The Southern most portion of D2 is the fruit tree orchard
C3+D3 (and a bit of C2+D2) is the vegetable farm. This is where Floyd lives about his (Christmas themed) toy store.
C4+C5+D4 is the Zen garden. This area features two waterfalls and a distinctive pattern of stones in the pond made to resemble the Sunny Flight level from the original Spyro the Dragon. Tie your tanabata to the bamboo here and your wish just might come true! There are many snapping turtle in this area,watch your fingers and please do not feed them, they never forget.
D5+ the Western part of D6 is the Sanrio carnival. Come have a bubble tea and be immersed in a pastel carnival fantasy land!
East D6 is the diner's outdoor dining area.
D7 is the Lighthouse and lookout area
E1+E2 is Pear Park, a homage to my island's native fruit and flora it's a park filled with pear trees and green carnations. The area features a donut stand, a pineapple whip stand, fresh fruit smoothies from the orchard nearby, and Pear Pond!
E3 is the camping site (more of an Airbnb cabin) where villagers can visit my resort town, conveniently located next to the museum and shopping!
The Southern portion of E3-7 is the residential district. Here on Avalar, villagers live the boardwalk life, beachfront property and easy access to the airport.
The Northern portion of E4 contains the museum and its gift shop, come see models of every bug/fish in the game and purchase some Nook Inc., DAL, and Avalar museum souvenirs!
E5 is the resident services building and town square.
E6 is the shopping district and Fritz's sports diner/movie theater/arcade/tiki bar. There's a lot here, it's like a mini mall, the food handling is iffy though so eat here at your own risk!
F1 is the marina and Kappn's dock, he just lazes around here in his boat all day.
F2 is the on the beach tiki bar, grab a drink while  your kids are having fun at the park. If you're thirsty for competition, try entering the sandcastle contest.
F3 More crabs have been spotted in this area, use extreme caution.
F4 The surf shack, get your surfing/snorkeling equipment here and take a dip in our beautiful ocean,
F5+F6 there's also plenty of stalls to grab drinks and souvenirs on your way back to the airport.
F7 the volleyball court and beach chairs free for anyone to use


----------



## PacV

Here's my map so far.


----------



## Romaki

So, I resetted once more.






Let's see what I can turn this into.

I really wish the game allowed us to reset like New Leaf, keep your achievements and start over with loads of money.


----------



## Romaki

Man, no one ever posts on here anymore. Understandably, but I feel bad for doubleposting. 






This is my progress so far. I haven't cleaned up old ideas yet, basically just worked on the entrance.
I'm working chunk for chunk and I don't have a lot of plans, but I have an idea for the river layout.


----------



## PeachKoopa

This is mine. Hope u visit my DA


----------



## lilyann7201

my islands


----------



## Bluebellie

I think I’m all set.


----------



## azurill

I reset my second island and now I have this map.


----------

